#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-29
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> how ya doing?
<Unit193> Testing a distro of linux in VBox
<dmcglone> which one?
<Unit193> WattOS
<dmcglone> any good?
<Unit193> I should be testing it on the faster comp....
<Unit193> It's supposed to be very light and Ubuntu/Debian
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> I'm running KDE
<dmcglone> it's pretty nice
<Unit193> I use Kubuntu of the fast comp
<Unit193> on*
<dmcglone> I can't get KDE to remember my dual monitor settings though
<Unit193> I want dual monitors....
<dmcglone> they are nice
<Unit193> I have used it... I also have used synergy
<dmcglone> was synergy any good?
<Unit193> Yes
<dmcglone> brb
<dmcglone> woah!
<dmcglone> I changed my resolution and my monitor went crazy!
<Unit193> What were you going for?
<dmcglone> 1280x854
<dmcglone> on my laptop
<Unit193> What do you use now?
<Unit193> 1024x768?
<dmcglone> 1440x900
<dmcglone> I was going to go a tad bit bigger to see if the fonts were bigger
<dmcglone> the fonts are kinda small on 1440
<dmcglone> do you know how I can re-enable ctrl + alt + backspace to log out in kde?
<dmcglone> I can't stand not having that key combo anymore
<Unit193> I think it's in the settings....
<dmcglone> sounds like you've never used it
<Unit193> Not that combo...
<dmcglone> what do you use?
<Unit193> Click -> Click
<Unit193> :)
<dmcglone> well when my monitor just went crazy, I couldn't click->click so thats what reminded me of ctrl+alt+backspace
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I had to switch to a terminal and kill x
<Unit193> Power button
<dmcglone> it still brings up a menu to click
<dmcglone> ctrl+alt+backspace just logs out no questions asked
<dmcglone> I found it
<dmcglone> in the keyboard settings there's an option to enable it :-)
<dmcglone> go to input devices-> advanced -> key sequence to kill X server and put a check mark by the key combo
<dmcglone> now I'm going to try to set the resolution again
<Unit193> Good luck!
<dmcglone> worked that time
<dmcglone> it's somewhat better but not much
<Cheri703> dmcglone: I couldn't get it to keep my monitor settings either, but I wrote a script with xrandr that I can just run when I plug in the external
<dmcglone> you using gnome Cheri703?
<Cheri703> yeah, but isn't x going to be x regardless?
 * Cheri703 doesn't know
<dmcglone> I'm not sure. on my laptop compiz is crappy with KDE but works great in gnome
<dmcglone> and on my desktop compiz works good in KDE but crappy in gnome
<Cheri703> well, I'll pastebin the script I wrote and you could try it?
<dmcglone> cool thanks
<Cheri703> looks like xrandr works in kde
<dmcglone> I'm using openGL
<Cheri703> first run "xrandr" in terminal and see what you get (should identify the "name" of the second monitor)
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Cheri703> *shrug* dunno, worth a shot
<dmcglone> I can switch to XRender though, but I don't think it's the same as xrandr
<Cheri703> just try typing xrandr into terminal, see if it gives you any output
<dmcglone> yes
<Cheri703> ok, what 2 monitors do you see?
<dmcglone> I'm on my laptop at the moment
<dmcglone> lemme check on my desktop
<Cheri703> ok
<dmcglone> they are both there
<dmcglone> one vga and one dvi
<Cheri703> also, synergy is awesome if you wanted to link the desktop and the laptop like it's an external monitor...
<Cheri703> ok, so which is which?
<dmcglone> what do you mean?
<Cheri703> which is primary monitor?
<dmcglone> the dvi is
<Cheri703> ok
<krabador> paultag, are you here?
<Cheri703> so in the display settings (or your equivalent) set the primary monitor settings to "correct"
<paultag> krabador, only just. What's up?
<dmcglone> I have
<Cheri703> dmcglone: what resolution do you want for the secondary?
<krabador> paultag, i #ubuntu-offtopic an user tell me you're a wiimote geek, it's true?
<paultag> krabador, how the hell did that get out. Yeah, what's up?
 * canthus13 ducks.
<deejoe> haha
<krabador> paultag, i'm interested to use wiimote on ubuntu
<deejoe> no need to duck, I'm sure he always wears the wrist strap
<paultag> krabador, cool, what for?
<paultag> deejoe, hahahaha
<dmcglone> 1280x720 Cheri703
<Cheri703> k
<krabador> paultag, i want to know if non-official wii controllers are working well with ubuntu libraries
<paultag> krabador, yes, non official will work
<Cheri703> dmcglone: what is the "proper" name of the vga monitor? VGA1 or?
<krabador> paultag, great
<paultag> krabador, what are you looking to do with your libs?
<dmcglone> yes vga1
<paultag> krabador, there are like 2 good ones, 3 if you work hard
<Cheri703> dmcglone: do you want it to the left or to the right (or above/below) the primary monitor
<dmcglone> right
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> k
<krabador> paultag, have the wiimote some kind of lag?
<paultag> krabador, no
<paultag> krabador, I was using it for realtime human interface research work
<dmcglone> paultag: trying to do mind control with wii remote ;-)
<Cheri703> dmcglone: what is the proper name of the dvi monitor?
<paultag> dmcglone, :)
<dmcglone> be careful krabador, don't let paultag get ahold of you
<krabador> i would use it completely, as pointer, and mediacenter remote. it's too much?
<dmcglone> dvi1 Cheri703
<Cheri703> ok
<paultag> krabador, not at all, you actually don't have to program for that
<paultag> krabador, there's something in the repos to let you use it as a mouse / keyboard
<paultag> krabador, I was using it so you can get access to the hardware in C, but you don't need that kruft
<paultag> krabador, look up cwiid
<paultag> krabador, that has a binary in the repos iirc
<krabador> paultag, cwiid
<paultag> yup
<paultag> krabador, it works over bluetooth, just btw
<paultag> in case no one told you
<krabador> paultag, for staff like xbmc, i must use it as mouse , or i can customize something
<paultag> yes krabador
<paultag> krabador, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535659  <-- look at the code block that starts with "#IR pointer "
<paultag> krabador, that will let you set up how it interacts as a HID
<Cheri703> dmcglone: run this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537704/
<Cheri703> that should do it for you
<Cheri703> in theory
<krabador> paultag, it's the reason i asked if unofficials are working too
<paultag> challah
<paultag> krabador, you should be good to go
<paultag> krabador, they idet the same way via the bluez serial socket
<paultag> does not matter who's hardware it is, cwiid does not check
<krabador> paultag, great. Are you happy of the wiimote's usability
<paultag> krabador, yes, I am. I don't use cwiid, so I can't talk about how well it works, but they talk great.
<krabador> paultag, do you think something can be improved?
<paultag> krabador, yes, lots :)
<canthus13> Aww. Leslie Nielson died.
<paultag> krabador, but it works, very well
<krabador> paultag, nobody is working on it?
<paultag> krabador, it's very stable
<dmcglone> Thank you Cheri703 I've saved the script and I'll give it a shot in the morning
<krabador> paultag, yes i'm looking, but it's very sad if nobody are working on improvements...
<Cheri703> ok, awesome
<paultag> krabador, send in patches :)
<dmcglone> I'm getting ready to shutdown the laptop and move this party upstairs lol
 * dmcglone is finishing his pepsi
<krabador> paultag, all this stuff seems really great, tomorrow i buy a non-official wiimote (half of the original's price...) and i'll coming to use it . A wireless mouse sucks batteries too :)
<paultag> krabador, :)
<paultag> krabador, there's tons to hack at
<paultag> krabador, it's very easy to program for as well, so be sure to stock up on AAs :)
<paultag> I ended up doing some cool stuff with Marble + Wiimotes
<paultag> also my swarm sims and stuff
<paultag> anywho
<canthus13> meh. get rechargables. :)
<krabador> i don't understand why only few person, like you, are working on it
<krabador> paultag, have you seen about kinetic on pc?
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> krabador, it's pretty rad
<canthus13> MS is already ranting about people making drivers for it...
<paultag> hehehe it's great
<paultag> canthus13, on NPR the project lead said they would not harrass anyone
 * deejoe tried kinect this holiday at the in-law's
<canthus13> The project lead has no say.
<paultag> true
<canthus13> That's like our janitor giving official price breaks.
<paultag> true canthus13
<canthus13> MS wasn't making threats, just saying that they would do what they had to to keep people from using it for something useful.
<krabador> microsoft will take advantage of it on win8
<krabador> deejoe, have you tried kinetic on pc, or xbox360?
<deejoe> 360
<krabador> kinetic can be the next parental control standard.
<deejoe> the picture-taking creeps me out
<canthus13> deejoe: don't dance naked in front of it.
<deejoe> srsly
 * paultag coughs
 * paultag shifts in his chair
 * Cheri703 thinks paultag has been messing with that lightsaber mod in the context of the previous statement
<canthus13> Eh?
<paultag> Cheri703, I wish :)
<canthus13> You danced nekked in front of a kinetic...?
<paultag> Cheri703, I actually have not tried playing with the kinetic
<canthus13> Ah.
<paultag> canthus13, nawww. I would have
<Cheri703> have you seen the lightsaber thing?
<paultag> BRB, hulu's back
<paultag> Cheri703, hell yeah
<paultag> brb
<krabador> paultag, it's possble configure the zoom, with cwiid?
<Cheri703> OMG I'm so fed up with my boss
 * Cheri703 is actually hoping they refuse the contract she puts forth next month
<Unit193> That bad?
<Cheri703> yeah...got a text tonight "bring <item she'd given me> tomorrow and email me the excel spreadsheets" "uhm, what spreadsheets?" "the ones you made with the info I'd given you" (this info had been given with NO instructions whatsoever, just handed to me) "also, did you complete the elearning?" (received NO info about elearning needing to be completed in any capacity)  All of this after getting a text at 9:40pm to be at her house at
<Cheri703> 8:30 for a meeting since we didn't have one friday (since she was out of town) >.<
<Cheri703> (this may seem like a small thing, but on top of everything else, it's ridiculous)
<Unit193> Are you the only underling?
<Cheri703> basically
<Cheri703> and I get paid VERY little
<Unit193> lucky you...
<Cheri703> oh yes
<Unit193> What is your job again?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Can't be much worse than what I've been making...
<Cheri703> my job is a little bit of a lot of things, but primarily setup and training on xerox copiers
<Cheri703> canthus13: I seriously doubt that
 * canthus13 makes just under 16 bucks an hour. :(
<Cheri703> HA!!
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm worse
 * Cheri703 makes $300/week and is supposed to take her own taxes out of it, and is expected to work at least 40 hours per week and her delusional boss thinks she should work even more than that...for those who don't want to do the math, at 40 hours / week, that comes out to $7.50/hour >.<
<canthus13> Ew.
<Cheri703> yeah
<canthus13> Want a job?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> but I'm in mansfield and if/when I leave this job I'll not have a car :/
<canthus13> AH. that sucks. :(
<Cheri703> could I telecommute? :)
<canthus13> Nope.
<Cheri703> they provide my vehicle
<Cheri703> bummer
<Cheri703> I would KILL to make $16/hour
<Cheri703> my husband is on unemployment right now, together we bring in $531/week...which is juuuuuust barely enough, and nothing for extras :(
<canthus13> They start part time where I work...
 * Cheri703 is po'
<canthus13> 14.05/hr, benefits.
 * Cheri703 is drooling over here
<canthus13> If you decide you wanna jump ship and move to Toledo, lemme know, and I'll put in a word for ya.
<canthus13> We seem to hire new people every 2-3 months.
<Cheri703> hmmmmm...k
<Cheri703> my lease is up in april
<Cheri703> we'll see at that point
<Cheri703> we're hoping to stay around here if possible, but...if no jobs, then we'll go :/
<canthus13> And if you can deal with people who have trouble with pushing buttons on a copier, you should be able to handle phone support. :)
<Cheri703> I don't want to, we like our landlord
<Cheri703> ha, yeah
<canthus13> If nothing else, you don't have to *smell* the people you're dealing with. :)
<Cheri703> heh, definitely
<Cheri703> if I could telecommute, I'd take it in a heartbeat
<canthus13> So would I. :)
 * Cheri703 would love to have a telecommuting job
<Cheri703> :)
<canthus13> There's a company in TX that does telecommute support, advertises all the time... but you have to live somewhere in TX.
 * canthus13 may end up down there working for Hostgator someday.. they hire a LOT of linux admins and support people... and I know a few people working there.
<Cheri703> nice
 * Cheri703 has considered san antonio in the past
<Cheri703> is there a part of tx that isn't stupid hot in the summer?
<canthus13> I spend 6 years of my childhood in San Antonio.
<canthus13> No.
<Cheri703> :/
<deejoe> I bet if you dig deep enough down, you could find someplace ;-)
<Cheri703> maaaaybe
<canthus13> You get used to the heat, though... And the hill country (around New Braunfels) isn't quite as bad...
<Cheri703> yeah, kind of how scottsdale az is MUCH nicer than phoenix
 * Cheri703 could deal with scottsdale, not so much with phoenix
<canthus13> Not that much better.. just a little less humid.
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> ugh, I just want something low stress...my last job was menial, but high stress due to drama hungry manager, then thought this one would be good, and the bosses are psycho/delusional/greedy/liars/taking advantage of me... >.<
<Cheri703> Ideally it'd be IT related, but honestly, if it paid more than $9/hour, then I'd take it at this point :( at least for a while
<canthus13> Tech support can be high stress if you take the callers too personally.. but once you realize they're just a bunch of angry sheeple that can't operate a doorknob without close supervision, it gets easy.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> there's a call center in town that says "support" but I think it's non-technical stuff
<canthus13> Ooo.. Toaster support. :)
<Cheri703> I guess
 * Cheri703 has helped people with things like that though
<Unit193> You can deal with computer idiots at home?
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> At work they can be a pain, but they only have to do a set thing...
<Cheri703> freaking chase bank
<Cheri703> their website has been down a ton lately
<Cheri703> it's pissing me off
<Cheri703> Unit193: I deal with idiots EVERYWHERE
<Cheri703> but yeah, I go to people's homes to help them with stuff
<canthus13> Unit193: Oh. idiots in their own homes.. Only via phone. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: That is not a job I want... IS for a hospital or company
<Unit193> Can't deal with people....
<canthus13> Unit193: I had a hard time at first...It's easy now, though.  Even though we don't work from scripts/flowcharts (We're expected to know our shit, and be able to research on the fly when necessary), I've worked up my own standard routine in my head and work the common issues on autopilot.
 * Cheri703 is trying to buckle down and read in her comptia network+ book...
<Cheri703> and I'm having difficulty focusing :(
<Unit193> Can't help there..... I can make it harder :)
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> well, I have 3 big things I'm trying to work on in the next few weeks: prep my resume, prep the contract to present to bosses, try to study for comptia
<Cheri703> and thursday (after ubuntu hour) I'm going to meet with someone about my resume, I've got some calls in to people about the contract, so this is the only one that I can work on in "spare" time
<Cheri703> but I have difficulty focusing on it
<Unit193> I still think I can make it to UH....
<Unit193> Trying to stay in town?
<Cheri703> awesome Unit193
<Cheri703> stay in town for? job?
<Unit193> Job
<Cheri703> yeah, ideally. we have til april on our lease, but we like the house and the landlords, so if we can find work, we'll stay
<Cheri703> if not, then we'll have to go
<Unit193> I'm not going to be reloco,.... ;)
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> joking... your reloco lead...
<Cheri703> ah, ok
 * Cheri703 is all over the place tonight
<Cheri703> stress = bleh
<Unit193> I don't think I can help with that...
<Cheri703> it's ok :)
<Cheri703> I was just setting some stuff in my router :)
<Cheri703> assigning static ip via mac address
<Unit193> How is the web server going?
<Cheri703> eh
<Cheri703> sort of is, sort of isn't
<Cheri703> I'm gradually learning how to set things up
<Cheri703> atm I have apache and an outward facing folder, and all kinds of ssh crap set up, and remote access junk, but it's a slow process
<Unit193> What type of remote access do you use?
<Unit193> Do any SSH tunneling?
<Cheri703> some
<Cheri703> I have been doing most of my stuff via ssh -X or ssh -Y -C
 * canthus13 cuddles ssh.
 * Unit193 Has even setup SSH in windows :)
<Cheri703> I'd like to mess with it in windows
<Cheri703> at christmas, my parents are coming and bringing ALL of their computers and their router so I can set up some networky goodness for them
 * canthus13 uses PuTTY in windows.
<canthus13> Heh. sounds fun.
<Cheri703> should be interesting
<Cheri703> I'll also be setting up my mom's new laptop (lenovo black friday deal)
<Cheri703> hopefully putting ubuntu on it
<Unit193> Is there anyway to have Ubuntu with dvd support and stuff like that out of the agovx?
<Unit193> box
<Cheri703> ubuntu customization kit perhaps?
<Cheri703> you can make a custom iso
<Cheri703> ok boys, I'm off to bed. have a good night.
<Unit193> You too!
<canthus13> 'nite.
<deejoe> paultag: trying to follow along: what's "LD"?
<paultag> deejoe, LoCo Directory -- loco.ubuntu.com
<deejoe> aight
<deejoe> thanks
<canthus13>  
<canthus13>  
<canthus13>  
<deejoe> how insightful
<canthus13> bah.
<canthus13> screen decided to freak out when I recovered.
<deejoe> oh
<canthus13> Woo. yay for liveCDs. :)
<BiosElement> Yay haha
<canthus13> friggin' windows self-destructed on my test machine here at work.  blue screens constantly.
 * canthus13 just happened to have a Backtrack3 LiveCD in his desk. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-30
<Unit193> Can any linux run OK on 500MHz or less?
<Cheri703> dunno
<Unit193> Got that 1TB internal
<Cheri703> yeah?
<Unit193> Well... newegg so it's not here...
<Cheri703> but still, very cool
<Unit193> I have two PPC macs... both have less the 500MHz processor (desktop and laptop)
<Cheri703> hmm
<Cheri703> you might try one of the small linuxes linuxi linux
<Cheri703> dunno which is the proper plural
<Unit193> With a PPC processor it makes it harder...
<Cheri703> I've closed firefox because I'm trying to avoid distraction or I'd help you look :)
<Unit193> I have been looking (found some) I'm not really asking for looking help
<Cheri703> and now my friend is iming me, so I might as well :)
<Cheri703> np
<Unit193> Also thinking of trying 64-bit K/Ubuntu on main
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit193> Distros that I'm looking at: Debian, Lubuntu, WattOS (PPC in the works)
<Cheri703> Unit193: were you going to make it to ubuntu hour on 12/16?
<Unit193> the 16th? not the same day?
<Cheri703> also, try this thread, further down for some suggestions: http://www.mackb.com/Uwe/Forum.aspx/mac/27010/BEST-OS-FOR-IBOOK-G3-500MHZ-384MB
<Cheri703> 12/2 is ubuntu hour and 12/16 is ubuntu hour
<Unit193> Don't have the info yet...
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> there's a chance I can't make it that night
<Cheri703> which is a bummer because that's when the guy from NCSC was going to come :/ but I will probably stop in and talk to him
<Unit193> I don't think I can be second in command (or #2)
<Unit193> If that was what you were asking...
<Cheri703> well, I'll call bill (the guy who came the first night) and talk to ross (the ncsc guy) and see if they're planning on coming, and if not, then we can just skip that week. if either is planning to go, I'll just suggest they print out an ubuntu logo and put it on the table :)
<Cheri703> well, more of a "do I need to actually reschedule or will no one be there anyway"
<Unit193> How did/does the contract go?
<Cheri703> eh, I'm still gathering ideas/info. I'm basically going to make it my ideal, because then there's room for negotiation, but I honestly don't think they'll even consider changing how they want to do things
<Unit193> What type of thing is it?
<Cheri703> my job?
<Unit193> Updating your job contract? (not some provider)
<Cheri703> yeah, job contract, sorry
<Cheri703> this is the boss that has said she doesn't care that she's breaking employment laws and wants me to pay my own taxes and work 40+ hours per week for her...
<Unit193> Didn't know about the laws part....
<Cheri703> yeah, so the contract is a last ditch attempt to get her to change our working relationship to something resembling legal for the new year
<Cheri703> I'm doubtful she'll be willing to change, so I'm probably looking for a new job (well, I'm already looking, I'm probably getting)
<Cheri703> *sigh* anyway
<Cheri703> finding anything for your ppc?
<Unit193> Fedora stoped support (wasn't really looking at it)...
<Cheri703> ah
<paultag> I hacked my tumbler today :)
<paultag> I needed LaTeX, so I hacked it up. Job done. http://blog.pault.ag/post/1981232084/hello-tumblr
<Cheri703> nice
<BiosElement> paultag, Wow... :P
<paultag> :)
<BiosElement> You were using WP before right?
<paultag> yeah
<BiosElement> And reminds me paultag, any thoughts on some of the complaints about OpenRespect? :P Every time I turn around I'm hearing rants about it anymore. >.> Kinda think it would have been more popular of some random dude posted it rather then jono...
<paultag> BiosElement, wait, what?
<paultag> BiosElement, Jono posted it first
<paultag> BiosElement, and I agree with it. I had a post about it a few weeks back
<BiosElement> I know, that's exactly the problem :P
<BiosElement> One of my fav criticisms is it's posted by an ubuntu dude so it most be to hide canonical from flack ;) Awesome how that works eh?
<paultag> BiosElement, he's a canonical dude
<paultag> Oh
<BiosElement> paultag, I'm well aware of that :P
<paultag> Meh
<paultag> Don't really care
<paultag> I think it's a good thing.
<BiosElement> Heh, I'm kinda hoping he revises it.
<BiosElement> It'd be awesome to have a cross-project CoC so to speak
<paultag> aye
<BiosElement> It's a pain having to write up custom guidelines all the time. Heck, I've been asked half a dozen times to define "What is a reasonable attitude"...well not yelling at everyone is a bonus. :P
<Cheri703> BiosElement: easy summary "don't be a dick"
<Cheri703> if you're not sure if you are being one, assume you are, and take steps to change it
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Yeah I thought of that one but then I'd probably be asked "what's a dick?" >.<
<Cheri703> eh, give them a good urban dictionary link
<BiosElement> haha, I'm forcing a community council on them this week anyway so it'll be solved easily enough
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I must go in search of sustenance, I shall return
<BiosElement> G'Luck with your quest Cheri703
<BiosElement> ok...you know a project is just trying to get a long "awards" list when they add "* Scheduled for inclusion into Debian, Edubuntu, and Ubuntu" to their list...
<BiosElement> And I'd hate to note that two of those are the same repo. >.>
<Unit193> What project is that?
<BiosElement> Platinum Arts Sandbox. >.<
<BiosElement> Based off Sauerbraten/Cube2. Most of what they advertise they didn't even make. >.<
<Unit193> I don't think I fully get how that would be for edubuntu...
 * Cheri703 returns triumphant
<Unit193> Cheri703: What food did you find?
<Cheri703> made some sandwiches
<Unit193> Cheri703: What RSA key size did/do you use for SSH?
<Cheri703> I opted against doing the key thing
<Cheri703> instead I set up fail2ban on the desktop
<Cheri703> canthus13 told me about it
<Cheri703> basically if someone uses the wrong password a certain number of times, it locks them out
<Cheri703> I prefer just putting in my password
<Unit193> You didn't ever use keys?
<Cheri703> at one point I did, but then I had to reinstall, and it was gone, so I don't remember. I just used the basic ones in the tutorials
<Unit193> I have a SSH server in Win so I can't use fail2ban and I did over kill the first time....
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> isn't there some windows equivalent to fail2ban?
 * Cheri703 doesn't know
<Unit193> I think the program I use can....
<Unit193> fail2ban needs iptables
<Cheri703> I just used the default settings
<Cheri703> didn't  configure anything
<Cheri703> ha: http://abstrusegoose.com/322
<Cheri703> I'm off to bed. have a good night
<Unit193> Bye!
<thafreak> hola ohio
<BiosElement> Hey thafreak
<thafreak> I've been a little absent lately...what's new
<BiosElement> Beside the elections?
<thafreak> did the election ever finish?
<BiosElement> Not yet, been meaning to kick paultag to find an ETA for that
<Habitual> spanks, Bots! :P
<Habitual> late'
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-01
<dmcglone> Hiya pals
<canthus13> Good morning.
<dmcglone> what ya up to today?
<canthus13> not much.
<dmcglone> I'm back over to Gnome at the moment :-( stability in KDE is crappy at the moment
<canthus13> s/crappy at the moment/crappy/
<canthus13> and s/stability in//
<canthus13> Fixed. :)
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I can't say too much for Gnome either. today I right clicked on network manager and the whole computer froze, I had to do a hard shutdown
<dmcglone> anyway, I gotta step out of here and get me some rest
<dmcglone> I'll see everyone probably tomorrow
<canthus13> Wow.  have fun.
<dmcglone> I'll try
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> g'night, have a good one
<paultag> Howdy, all
<BiosElement> Ahoy paultag
<Unit193> Hey paultag
<paultag> ahoy
<paultag> hey Unit193
<canthus13> Woo. I'm now a wanted man in Texas.
 * canthus13 just got an arrest warrant notice in the mail for a speeding ticket.
<Unit193> canthus13: Run for you life!! ;)
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Texas has issued a warrent for my arrest.  For a speeding ticket. from 12 years ago.
<Cheri703> ha, nice
<Cheri703> how did you find out?
<canthus13> Cheri703: A card in the mail.
<Cheri703> dang...what do you do with that?
<canthus13> Stay out of texas 'til I can afford to pay.
<Cheri703> can I ask how much it is? does a speeding ticket accrue interest/fees?
<Unit193> Did you even know about it before?
<canthus13> I forgot about it..
<canthus13> It's almost 800 bucks.. Speeding, failure to change address, and associated crap for not showing up in court.
<Cheri703> :/ people always ask what could happen if they disregard an out of state ticket...but if you were living there at the time I guess it's different
<canthus13> You stay the heck out of that state.. and don't try for a job that requires a criminal background check.
<Cheri703> :/ good thing you have a job then
<canthus13> Yup.
<canthus13> I'm gonna get it paid.  Eventually.  I'll call and see if they'll take some sort of payment plan.
<BiosElement> Ouch. Best bet would be to plead your case and hope for the best. >.< If you 'really' forgot about it I'd presume they'd at least hook you up with a plan.
 * canthus13 isn't going anywhere near Texas to plead his case. They can't touch him outside Texas, so they can wait.. Once it's paid, he'll be fine.
<canthus13> I'll still check and see about payment arrangements, though.
<BiosElement> Or you hope they can't touch you outta state. >.> They can still screw things up pretty decent heh
<canthus13> Although, it's a good excuse to avoid the inlaws... :)
<canthus13> They can't. no state will extradite for a traffic violation.  They won't even bother arresting.  Texas isn't going to send an ADA to present an extradition case for a traffic ticket, either.
<canthus13> Apparently, though, texas courts have been doing this a lot... Issuing warrants for stuff as far back as 20 years...
<canthus13> I guess they just try to scare the crap out of people in hopes of collecting some fines.
<BiosElement> Ironically state courts don't think there's a limit on how far back they can go too...somehow I don't think speeding tickets count in the same category as murder...
<Cheri703> that's nice, when rape and such have statutes of limitations >.<
<BiosElement> Depends on the state.
<BiosElement> Murder isn't dictated on the federal level either
<BiosElement> When state/fed laws start mixing, things get so bloody messy >.<
<canthus13> Actually, there's a statute of limitations.. But since I've been found guilty in absentia, they don't have to worry about it. Now it's a debt owed to a court. no limit on that.
<Unit193> anyone use the getdeb repo?
<Cheri703> only once
<canthus13> years ago.
<Unit193> They didn't just add the repo? (apt-get repo)
<Cheri703> I added it to get pidgin 2.7.7
<Cheri703> this had directions for adding it: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-pidgin-276-in-ubuntu-with-msn.html
<Unit193> If I install linux for a friend/relative I'm going to add Getdeb and Medibuntu repos :)
<Cheri703> good call
<Unit193> Why is DVD not supported by default? (I don't remember)
<Cheri703> copyright issues if I recall
<Unit193> I asked to see if it was because it was "non-free" (Mint has it by default)
<canthus13> DeCSS is illegal to distribute in some countries.
<canthus13> The US is one of those countries.
<Unit193> Thanks canthus13
<canthus13> Yup.
<Unit193> Can libdvdcss really enable you to play other region code disks? (from what I see "it will try its best")
<Unit193> (client went crazy don't know if I said that)
<BiosElement> In concept. >.>
<BiosElement> And Wallstreet Journal needs to fire their writer
<BiosElement> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704679204575646840288688392.html
<BiosElement> "drives up the volume of traffic that companies such as comcast corp must carry"
<BiosElement> ^Yeah, how nice of them carrying all that data for free. Awesome how they're all out to help the world eh? ;)
<Cheri703> any of you programmer types around tonight? paultag BiosElement ? anyone else that programs and I don't know about?
<BiosElement> Mmm Yes?
<Cheri703> copied from another room earlier: in ubuntu-accessibility we were talking about the need to make signing the CoC easier, and I thought of having a gui app that would: generate a gpg key, store it, let you import files/text to sign, then output a file/text to be copied and uploaded
<Cheri703> NO idea if/how it'd be possible
<BiosElement> It'd be possible, although I don't remember how launchpad manages the CoC, I think it was a pain though. It's totally possible though, nothing terribly complex as long as the launchpad folks liked the idea and I don't see why they wouldn't.
<Cheri703> well, I'm not even saying that the program would do the uploading, just the creation FOR uploading
<Cheri703> basically it'd present the text so you could copy/paste easier
<BiosElement> Then yeah, that actually should be pretty simple to do.
<Cheri703> without creating/opening/closing/whatever the file a bunch of times and using cli
<Cheri703> :D
<Cheri703> that'd be awesome
<Cheri703> because on the site, the steps are fairly straightforward, it's the local steps that are dumb
 * Cheri703 wonders if BiosElement a. has free time, b. likes cookies, c. wants to be her new best friend :D
<BiosElement> Heh it'd be pretty simple to do. ^_^
<BiosElement> I'd say I would but I'm overbooked at the moment to begin with project-wise. I'll toss it on my todo but you'd probably have better luck sending it to the mailing list or forums.
<Cheri703> understandable :)
<Cheri703> any basic thoughts on implementation? language, etc? so I could point it in the right direction?
<BiosElement> My knee-jerk reaction would be python using something like py-gtk or whatever the gnome folks use these days. >.<
<Cheri703> ok
<BiosElement> Night folks ^_^
<Cheri703> night
<Cheri703> and thanks
<Navirio1> http://consumerist.com/2010/11/guy-pays-20-million-to-scammers-who-said-his-hard-drive-was-infected.html
<Navirio1> best article ive ever seen on consumerist!
<paultag> Cheri703, yo
<Cheri703> hey paultag
<paultag> Cheri703, I'm around :)
<paultag> Cheri703, I saw the ping
<Cheri703> :) did you see the questions I was asking BiosElement after it?
<paultag> Oh, no. sec, scrollup time
<paultag> Cheri703, ahha, duane and I were just poking back and forth about that
<paultag> Cheri703, you can, no problem, it might just be funky. I like having people forced into reading the document ( personally )
<Cheri703> well, being force into reading it is all well and good, but the actual signing process...
<thafreak> Morning
<Cheri703> *and you don't actually HAVE to read it to sign it as is
<paultag> Cheri703, true
<Cheri703> that's why I think not only outputting the signed file, but displaying the proper "paste into the box" text would be good
<Cheri703> I had some confusion when I did it about how to get the final info to put into LP
<Cheri703> and I don't think an app JUST for the CoC, but for gpg signing in general
<thafreak> Cheri703: something like that sounds like an ideal use of ubuntu-quickly
<thafreak> ubuntu quickly makes it pretty easy to build python-gtk apps for integrating with ubuntu
<Cheri703> I am not a programmer :/
<paultag> thafreak, that and there are no GPG bindings for Python that work
<thafreak> Maybe you are, and you just don't know it yet :)
<paultag> thafreak, it's only C / C++, so you'd have to use C+GTK+
<thafreak> it's called subprocess module taggy
<paultag> thafreak, I know, but you have to use stdio with non-printing input, so it needs a term + ncurses
<thafreak> subprocess.popen('gpg -blah blah blah')
<paultag> thafreak, so you can't slap it into the interface, or pipe the password in over stdio
<paultag> thafreak, it gets it off the term, so you'd have to embed a term
<thafreak> are you sure about that?
<paultag> thafreak, or write it in c
<paultag> thafreak, yes
<thafreak> How does seahorse do it?
<paultag> thafreak, they wrote a fork of pyme, which is harder to use then anything else in the world
<paultag> thafreak, I did this with Doctormo a few months ago
<paultag> thafreak, we were going to write a beginners GPG tool
<paultag> then we gave up because it's too fucking hard
<paultag> https://launchpad.net/starfish
<paultag> That's what we had. My code is still checked in
<thafreak> --passphrase-fd
<paultag> **DEACTIVATED** The requirements for this project are too high and the libraries available to gpg are too broken to make this project possible. We may revisit it if the situation with gpg improves.
<thafreak> OR py expect
<paultag> EEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<paultag> expect is suck a kludge
<thafreak> I'm just sayin
<paultag> it's screenscraping
<paultag> thafreak, just use C
<thafreak> c defeats the "do it easily" part
<paultag> thafreak, for the coder
<paultag> thafreak, not the user
<thafreak> dude, gpg can use file descriptors...
<paultag> thafreak, rock on
<paultag> thafreak, that would help
<thafreak> probably can wire it up with subprocess then
<paultag> thafreak, I'm sure :)
<paultag> thafreak, prototype it
<thafreak> I will...once I finish my group project for school
<Cheri703> well, I have to head out, woke up WAAAAAY later than I should have. I appreciate the thoughts on it :)
<paultag> :P
<Cheri703> thafreak: if you want more info about what exactly I was picturing, let me know :)
<paultag> thafreak, good catch, you rock
<thafreak> No prob, and seriously, after the holidays, remind me about this, I will gladly take a project like that on.
<thafreak> I just need to get school done, and graduate, then as soon as I graduate, Christmas is like a few days later...
<paultag> thafreak, dude, for sure
<paultag> thafreak, I totally get it
<thafreak> But I'm already filled with hope for a fun and prosperous new year
<thafreak> Filled with projects that *I* want to do
<paultag> :)
<TheErk> Herro
<Unit193> Hey TheErk
<TheErk> Greetings comrad
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-02
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> Hi Unit193 hows it going?
<Unit193> Playing in my router with SSH
<Cheri703> hey
<Cheri703> dmcglone: did that script work for you?
<dmcglone> why SSH? why not just http
<Cheri703> I added a line in mine to situate my normal one properly, if I restart with the external attached, it is dumb
<Unit193> SSH is more fun/you can do more
<dmcglone> Not good Cheri703, I said forget it and I'm back to gnome
<Cheri703> :/
<Unit193> You don't use Kubuntu at all?
<dmcglone> too many quirks in KDE, but overall it's good, just too tedious
<dmcglone> Unit193: I was giving it a trail run. ran it for about a week.
<Unit193> Did you ever use Rekonq (Default browser)?
<dmcglone> Desktop effects were screwed up and it would not remember my monitor settings
<dmcglone> I don't recall
<dmcglone> there were a couple times I clicked on a link and konq popped up, but I would close it and open it in firefox
<Unit193> did you use 10.10?
<dmcglone> yes
<dmcglone> I still have it installed, Just haven't logged in to it
<dmcglone> it's just too unpredictable
<Unit193> I don't really have issues with it....
<dmcglone> it's a shame though, because it's looking nice, and the options are plenty
<dmcglone> are you using dual monitors Unit193?
<Unit193> Can't :(
<dmcglone> card doesn't support it?
<Unit193> DOn't have the ports
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> I'm about to buy me another monitor.. LMAO
<Unit193> I would really love to have dual....
<dmcglone> This computer room is "My Domain". No Wife's Allowed! LOL
<dmcglone> Unit193: graphics cards are relatively  cheap these days
<dmcglone> I've got to the point where if I had to go back to a single monitor I would cry
<dmcglone> development is so much easier
<Unit193> Main computer is the family comp....
<dmcglone> Mine is too
<Cheri703> dmcglone: it's hard for me to go from 10" + 20" back to 10" :(
<dmcglone> Cheri703: take your 20" in the living room and hook it up to your netbook :-)
<Cheri703> I do!
<Cheri703> it's on a laptop stand next to the couch right now, hooked to netbook which is in my lap, and tv is hooked to desktop in the corner
<dmcglone> also thats another reason I decided not to get a netbook
<Cheri703> I like it for my portability
<dmcglone> I got my behemoth HP for portability... LOL
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> But for me, coming across computers is almost an everyday thing
<dmcglone> the HP I got here it's jam packed loaded with card readers, dual monitor Nvidia, (HDMI) 2 HD's RCA jacks in back and front and back slot for removable tape drive and Svideo all for 200 bucks
<dmcglone> it's funny I think about it and all my equipment is HP
<dmcglone> I'll be back, I did an update and now my computer is having a winblows moment and is complaining it needs restarted
<dmcglone> Ok, I'm back. I hate that stupid "login keyring"
<Unit193> Welcome back
<dmcglone> sometimes I have to enter my password 2 times, sometimes 3 sometimes just once
<Cheri703> you can clear that
<dmcglone> yeah, I'm about to delete that crap :-)
<dmcglone> how would you go about it Cheri703? I usually just delete the stuff in "passwords and encryption keys"
<Cheri703> let me check, hang on
<Cheri703> if you delete it, then it will come back to want another one, and you just leave it blank
<dmcglone> will it prompt again?
<Cheri703> after you leave it blank at the "create password" it shouldn't, it'll ask "are you sure you want to use unsafe storage" or something, then leave you alone
<dmcglone> ok im gonna do that
<dmcglone> Unit193: I've got rekonq up. What sets it apart from firefox?
<Unit193> I was just asking, I use firefox
<dmcglone> I like the favorites
<dmcglone> have you give it a look Unit193?
<Unit193> Not really
<Unit193> Just checking out the download of kubuntu and it listed that as new in 10.10
<dmcglone> it looks lean.. so lean it looks scary almost
<dmcglone> the progress bar is the actual address bar
<Unit193> I miss N++ when using linux...
<Unit193> Like in FF4?
<Unit193> I don't like that...
<dmcglone> I'm not familiar with FF4
<Unit193> Firefox 4 Beta
<dmcglone> I haven't seen that one yet
<Unit193> Don't bother....
<dmcglone> rekong has no menus
<dmcglone> it seems to be using WebKit
<Unit193> I'll stick with firefox/midori
<dmcglone> I don't blame you. You want a screenshot?
<Unit193> sure
<dmcglone> Ok let me throw one up
<dmcglone> Huh, it never fails. My Ubuntu One isnt working for some reason
<Unit193> Does it ever?
<dmcglone> it was working fine earlier
<dmcglone> Ah I needed to connect! How dumb of me
<dmcglone> they make this crap look so easy in the video
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> Ubuntu one isn't meant to work.
<canthus13> it's a tribute to Microsoft.
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> my image is uploading right now
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> at least I think... LOL
<dmcglone> it's got the transfer icon next to it
<dmcglone> it's a really big image, so I think it'll take a second
<dmcglone> Unit193: http://ubuntuone.com/p/RkK/
<dmcglone> it's so clean it's scary
<Unit193> dmcglone: Ever tested midori?
<dmcglone> No is it any good?
<Unit193> small and fast
<dmcglone> is it in the repo's?
<Unit193> yes
<dmcglone> I'm gonna fetch it
<dmcglone> here's an example of the day I've been having:
<dmcglone> david@buddy:~$ sudo apt-get midori
<dmcglone> [sudo] password for david:
<dmcglone> E: Invalid operation midori
<dmcglone> david@buddy:~$ sudo apt get midori
<dmcglone> sudo: apt: command not found
<Cheri703> sudo apt-get install midori
<dmcglone> I know, I finally got my head on straight and typed it correctly
<dmcglone> thats just an example of the mindless mistakes I've been making today
<dmcglone> I should have been a blonde
<dmcglone> LOL
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit193> It's ok, your just old:-D
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> I'm surprised I at least typed my password correctly
<dmcglone> sometimes I type my password wrong and I look at the computer like it's the computers fault
<dmcglone> haha
<Cheri703> it should know what you meant!
<dmcglone> yeah!
<dmcglone> it's supposed to be smarter than me
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> Midori looks pretty good
<dmcglone> so what tricks does it have up it's sleeve?
<Unit193> I hate it when it tries to be smarter...
<dmcglone> it's supposed to be. After all, they build our cars, survey land, crash test, and the list goes on ;-)
<dmcglone> paultag: is it me or are you signing on and off?
<dmcglone> here's something funny, I'm on wireless and my router is in the next room against the wall my computer is on and I only get a 25% - 35% signal
<dmcglone> Hmm maybe it is me. am I still here? I've been having a lot of dropped connections lately, so sometimes I'm not sure
<Cheri703> you're here, I have join/part turned off, so I dunno if you're dropping out
<dmcglone> paultag: just dropped in and out like 5 times on my buddy list, so it got me wondering
<dmcglone> Unit193: have any idea what browser this dude is using? http://www.youtube.com/myubuntuone
<Cheri703> he has ridiculous hair
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> pay attention Cheri703 ;-)
<dmcglone> stay focused
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> chrome or chromium
<dmcglone> how can you tell?
<Cheri703> a. the icon, and b. I used it for a while
<dmcglone> is it any good?
<Cheri703> it was ok. I prefer firefox, big things were nice in chromium, the little details were what sent me back
<Unit193> chromeium
<Cheri703> ?
<dmcglone> I see
<Unit193> bad typing
<Cheri703> ah
<dmcglone> hang on, brb
<Unit193> In the one image it has "Chromium didn't shut down..."
<dmcglone> my "me" menu used to have my pidgin internet messenger, I just rebooted and now it's gone.. LOL
<dmcglone> On the upside, U1 works, on the downside, I had to enter my password, on the upside I only had to enter it once..
<Cheri703> and on the other hand, but on the other hand, and on the other hand...ahh fiddler on the roof
<canthus13> puddi puddi!
<dmcglone> downside...... one.ubuntu.com uses godaddy!!! damn I could give them better! ;-)
<Unit193> Could you give me a better one?
<Unit193> ;)
<Unit193> Do you know how to minimize rdesktop?
<dmcglone> with a sledge hammer
<dmcglone> ;-)
<dmcglone> I can't remember
<canthus13> dmcglone: That's for fixing Windows.
<Unit193> I like the KDE RDP client better then LXDE/Gnome
<dmcglone> canthus13: I use a jack hammer for that
<dmcglone> Unit193: I know exactly what your talking about, I used it a lot a couple years ago, but I can't recall how to minimize it
<dmcglone> I belive it was a key combo
<dmcglone> let me think for a second
<dmcglone> is it the one with the bug in it that would take up the whole screen and not let you get back to your desktop?
<dmcglone> not even alt + tab worked
<Unit193> It's made for connecting to a win desktop
<dmcglone> I know
<dmcglone> I can't remember, i'll go google it for ya
<Unit193> CTRL+ ALT+F3 :)
<dmcglone> hah, it's exactly what I went through. hit crtrl+alt+F* then go back to F7
<dmcglone> I ditched it real quick when I had to go through that
<Unit193> CTRL+ALT+Enter windows it
<Unit193> turns it into a window (how do you say that?)
<dmcglone> you said it
<dmcglone> LOL
<Cheri703> any of you have a video ipod?
<dmcglone> some call it "windowed"
<Unit193> that's it!
<Unit193> windowed it?
<dmcglone> yeah
<Unit193> :D
<dmcglone> no Cheri703 I try to steer clear of apple products
<Cheri703> we were given a video ipod, and I'm trying to troubleshoot it
<dmcglone> shocking
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> Cheri703: did you try a hammer?
<canthus13> :)
<dmcglone> there ya go canthus13
<canthus13> Cheri703: What's up with it?
<dmcglone> canthus13: it's apple, what else you need to know
<Unit193> rockbox?
<canthus13> dmcglone: :P
<canthus13> Unit193: I don't think rockbox will run on a video iPod.
<dmcglone> you mean "crackbox" Unit193
<Cheri703> it a. has a short battery life, which is fixable (new battery $25 online), b. it does something strange where it'll cut out and/or freeze up, so no buttons can be pushed
<Unit193> rockbox f/w
<Cheri703> what I'm trying to figure out is if this is a symptom of the battery getting low
<canthus13> Cheri703: Any firmware updates available?
<Cheri703> it gets sluggish
<Cheri703> hmm...good question
<Cheri703> will check
<canthus13> But yeah, could be a low voltage condition caused by the low battery.
<canthus13> I'd fix the battery before doing any updates.
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> why not update and then see?
<canthus13> Because the update might go bad because of the battery.
<dmcglone> I agree, my laptop acts that way sometimes and the batter will not hold a charge at all
<Cheri703> well, I can plug it in
<canthus13> Does it crash when plugged in?
<dmcglone> do you get the same symptoms when plugged/
<canthus13> oh. spend the couple of bucks on the case tool for the ipod, too.
<Cheri703> yeah, the $25 kit comes with the tool
<dmcglone> with my laptop, if I don't remove the battery completly, I still get the same symptoms when it's plugged in, so thats a thought
<Unit193> Ipod nano?
<Cheri703> he is saying it didn't do it while plugged in at first, but now it does
<Cheri703> 5th generation video ipod, 30gb
<Cheri703> so we want to fix it :)
<dmcglone> try plugging it in without the battery
<Cheri703> guy at my brother's job gave it to him
<Cheri703> battery is internal
<dmcglone> it's still worth a shot
<Cheri703> I don't want to be popping it open without the tool
<dmcglone> Ah
<Cheri703> and I want to make sure that paying for/replacing the battery will fix it, and I won't have the tool til I do that...
<dmcglone> well, sounds like your screw** (hey just speaking my mind) ;-)
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> well, we'll see, I'll poke at it
<Cheri703> IF I tried rockbox on it, is it possible to put back on the original firmware?
<canthus13> Yep.
<Unit193> canthus13: You use it?
<Cheri703> ok, might try it at some point, we'll see
<canthus13> It sets it up to dual boot.
<Cheri703> nice
<canthus13> Unit193: No... I have a Creative ZEN Vision:M... No working rockbox available. :(
<dmcglone> do you have to download the rockbox?
<Unit193> Sansa Fuze V1
<canthus13> dmcglone: Nah. you will it into the player with your mind.
<dmcglone> LOL canthus13 I'm talking about downloading rockbox on the ipod
<dmcglone> or do you download it to a computer then transfer it?
<dmcglone> none of the above? all of the above? I'm just crazy?
<canthus13> It seems to vary depending on the device.
<Unit193> The Rockbox Utility runs on Linux
<dmcglone> I see
<Unit193> I can use my MP3 player as a HID :)
 * canthus13 uses his mp3 player as a paperweight, mostly.
<canthus13> Any time I can listen to music, I have my laptop. Why bother with the MP3 player?
<dmcglone> I don't listen to music very often. I've got 3 kids so when it's quiet enough to listen, all I want is silence
<canthus13> Woohoo. Woot-off!
<canthus13> I wish I had checked earlier.
<dmcglone> I know I could take off my hearing aid, but heaven forbid someone chokes
<Unit193> I don't have a fully working laptop
<canthus13> dmcglone: Heh.
<dmcglone> then the only music I'll be hearing is funeral music ;-)
<dmcglone> is there a way to drag windows to another desktop without using compiz?
<canthus13> yeah. drag 'em.  Or ctrl-alt-shift-<arrow> to move it one desktop at a time.
<dmcglone> when I drag windows to a screen edge, it won't switch desktops
<canthus13> dmcglone: can you switch to the next desktop and finish dragging it?
<dmcglone> :-( that don't work
<dmcglone> yeah it does
<dmcglone> I was looking on the wrong desktop for the other half
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone> see told ya I should have been a blonde
<dmcglone> now wait a second, it's not working
<dmcglone> I take that back
<Unit193> Would a UHour get axed for snow?
<canthus13> Only if it's more than 11 feet.
<canthus13> or something like that.
<Unit193> If you can make it then come type of thing
<Cheri703> Unit193: unless my truck can't get there (and I was sliding around coming up the hill on my way home), then I'll be there :)
<Cheri703> I ALWAYS forget how to run a program that arrives as a .tar.bz2 >.<
<canthus13> Extract it first.
<canthus13> Archive manager. :)
<Cheri703> did that
<canthus13> No readme?
<Cheri703> nope
<canthus13> Hmm.
<Cheri703> it is the rockbox install utility
<Cheri703> husband said he's up for attempting it
<canthus13> Yep.
<canthus13> Think so.. I'd check the instructions, make sure that particular iPod is supported first.
<Cheri703> it is
<Cheri703> I can't remember the terminal command to run an "unknown file type" or whatever
<Cheri703> it's the linux 32 bit version on their website
<Cheri703> just fyi
<canthus13> chmod +x <file>
<canthus13> then ./<file>
<Unit193> http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/IpodPort
<Cheri703> ahhhh
<dmcglone> I just had a hard lockup again
<Cheri703> I even thought of that -_- changing it to executable and then forgot by the time it was extracted >.<
<Cheri703> well, it is marked executable :/
<Cheri703> dang it
<dmcglone> whats >.< ?
<Cheri703> squinting in frustration
<dmcglone> and how did you get get the previous one?
<dmcglone> dvorak?
<Cheri703> ..?
<dmcglone> the one with the 3 lines
<Cheri703> oh, -_- ?
<dmcglone> yeah
<Cheri703> hyphen underscore hyphen
<canthus13> dash underscore dash
<Cheri703> HYPHEN
<Cheri703> not dash
<Cheri703> >:O
<dmcglone> Ah
<Unit193> dash....
<dmcglone> they both look the same
<Cheri703> a name with a - in the middle is hyphenated, with a HYPHEN
<Cheri703> only a dash if you're doing morse code
<Cheri703> only a minus if you're doing math
<canthus13> Meh.
 * Cheri703 doesn't really care, just annoyed with this program 
<canthus13> dash is the most efficient to type. :)
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> I do not know how to run it :(
<Cheri703> dmcglone: some people use >_< or -.-
<dmcglone> Cheri703: run it using ./
<Cheri703> or if they're doing/saying shady things, they use:
<Cheri703> >.>
<Cheri703> <,<
<Cheri703> * <.<
<Cheri703> like they're looking around with shifty eyes
<Cheri703> I did that I think, will try again
<dmcglone> if that don't work use sh
<dmcglone> sh ./<filename>
<Cheri703> I'm getting a permission denied, even with a sudo
<dmcglone> then sudo chmod 777 <filename>
<Cheri703> sh gives me a syntax error ( unexpected
<Cheri703> ok
<dmcglone> then sudo chown cheri.cheri <filename>
<canthus13> 755
<canthus13> Shouldn't 777 anything.
<dmcglone> 755 will do, but we need to rule out permission problems
<Cheri703> still permission denied on everything
<Cheri703> on all variants
<dmcglone> if it works we can change it to 755
<dmcglone> where did you put the file at Cheri703?
<Cheri703>  /downloads
<Cheri703> but it's on a secondary partition, but I have permissions for everything afaik
<Cheri703> will move it and try again
<dmcglone> is that file owned by you?
<dmcglone> Ah
<dmcglone> thats the problem
<Cheri703> it was/is owned, so is the partition
<Cheri703> >.< now it's going
<Cheri703> sorry boys
<dmcglone> see
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> Cheri703: is the secondary partition vfat?
* paultag changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to Ubuntu Ohio! | See the calendar for event details! | LoCOhio rocks! | Join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio | Do it! | Learn more about us at <http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/>
<Cheri703> no, all ext4 I believe
<dmcglone> what does your fstab file line for that partition look like?
<Cheri703> uhm, I dunno
<Cheri703> I'll worry about it another time, onto rockbox!
<Cheri703> :D
<dmcglone> type cat /etc/fstab in terminal
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> /dev/sda6                                  /media/TeoStorage  ext4  users,user           0  0
<dmcglone> make it look like this: /dev/sdb8 /home/david/www ext4 user,auto 0 0
<Cheri703> so user, auto instead of users,uxer
<dmcglone> yes.
<dmcglone> make sure you unmount the partition first
<Cheri703> k, will that still let it automount when I restart?
<Cheri703> (that's how it was set)
<dmcglone> thats what the "auto" is
<Cheri703> ok, it automounted before
<dmcglone> it will still auto mount
<Cheri703> k
<dmcglone> the "user" is to give all permissions to the user
<Cheri703> k
<dmcglone> you need to unmount it as root and mount it as user now
<canthus13> sudo mount -a
<canthus13> Should do it correctly iirc.
<Cheri703> wait, what?
<dmcglone> sudo umount /media/TeoStorage then, mount /media/TeoStorage
<dmcglone> to have full permissions as user, the user needs to mount the partition, not root
<dmcglone> otherwise you will always have the problem like you did earlier
<Cheri703> ok
<dmcglone> now when you run scripts from that partition, they should run splendidly :-)
<Cheri703> ok, awesome, thanks :)
<Cheri703> wow I hate apple even more now
<dmcglone> haha
<Unit193> Why?
<dmcglone> Unit193: ????
<Cheri703> so in theory, I could just take the music and plop it into a different folder, accessible by rockbox, yes?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Only used mu cousin laptop and old h/w
<Cheri703> THEY MAKE THE NAMES/FOLDERS GIBBERISH SO YOU CAN'T TELL WHAT IT IS! even non-drm'd music, crap husband put on it outside of itunes
<dmcglone> don't take it out on your husband ;-)
<Cheri703> some modest mouse song (I know because I listened) is in folder F49 and titled: GOKB.mp3
<Unit193> Holy crap....
<Cheri703> FREAKING APPLE! so now he's going to have to RE transfer 15+gb of music >.<
<Unit193> I have never used itunes
<Unit193> never will
<Unit193> Songbird
<Cheri703> this wasn't even using itunes
<Unit193> YEAH!!!!
<Cheri703> oh, he did use itunes >.<
<Unit193> Got PocketPutty to SSH into my router!!! (key and all)
<Cheri703> very cool
<Unit193> Very!
<Unit193> You got Rockbox on?
<Cheri703> yup
<Cheri703> we're poking at it now
<dmcglone> If I have 2 monitors running @ 1024x768 and I want wall paper that will stretch all the way across, what would I look for?
<canthus13> Really wide wallpaper.
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> 2048x768
 * canthus13 thinks gcalctool coulda figured out that one...
<dmcglone> ok
<jacob> or 2048xWhatever and crop it
<dmcglone> I didn't know if I double the first or second number
<jacob> Width x Height
<dmcglone> I'm used to L x W
<canthus13> dmcglone: Oh. yeah. it's always width x height
<dmcglone> see
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> Ok
 * dmcglone has done lost all sanity these days
<jacob> x, y, z. x => width, y => height, z => depth, so there's your ordering
<dmcglone> just confuse me more than what I'm already ;-)
<BiosElement> Woot for elections being done. ^_^
 * BiosElement sends paultag cookies for remembering to finish it :P
 * Cheri703 is planning to make cookies this weekend :)
<dmcglone> e-mail some to me please
<dmcglone> I'm going to go get on the laptop
<BiosElement> Ugh, seems a project of mine is gonna be taking my desktop apart to figure out which fan is making this noise. >.>
<Cheri703> we got an awesome replacement fan (probably really common, but first one I'd seen like it), it had the 3 pin connector, but also a 4pin like ide hdd's
<BiosElement> Hah awesome. Yeah I've needed to strip this thing down and clean it out for ages now, but naturally as long as it works I don't find the time. :P I just need to make time to fix things up nicely. It needs dusted out anyway
<dmcglone1> BiosElement: aren't you afraid it'll overheat and burn up from all that dust?
<BiosElement> dmcglone1, haha, if you saw my case you'd understand why I'm not worried about that. :P I just like to keep it clean and working well. ^_^
 * Cheri703 's old desktop has no sides on it
<dmcglone1> you said you have needed to clean it out for ages
<BiosElement> lol, true. About 4 months is ages in my books ;P
<dmcglone1> I don't have the face plate on my desktop
<BiosElement> Heh
<dmcglone1> I accidentally hot glued the CD rom doors shut LOL
<Unit193PPC> nice one!
<BiosElement> Ouch
<Cheri703> how do you accidentally hot glue that?
<Unit193PPC> mine randomly pop open...
<dmcglone1> my case has like glass under the cd rom doors that light up, well one of them snapped out and I glued it back in along with the cd rom doors
<Cheri703> ah
<dmcglone1> I'm looking for a picture to better explain LOL
<dmcglone1> so y'all don't think I'm a freak ;-)
<Cheri703> mmhm
<BiosElement> Too late, we already know you are
<dmcglone1> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.krunker.com/wp-content/HPMediaCenterPC7070nPhotosmartPC.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.krunker.com/2005/06/29/hp-media-center-pc-7070n-photosmart-pc/&h=326&w=275&sz=21&tbnid=Tz3GwPVUPbxAFM:&tbnh=118&tbnw=100&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhp%2Bmedia%2Bcenter%2Bpc%2Bimages&zoom=1&q=hp+media+center+pc+images&hl=en&usg=__Cx9cR8G5Vvpk5jMuv9V27iC26OA=&sa=X&ei=PSH3TK2tOY7oOf-gwMwI&sqi=2&ved=0CCEQ9QEw
<dmcglone1> dang that was a LOOOOONNNNGGGG URL
<BiosElement> lol
<Cheri703> hooray google image links!
<BiosElement> Here's my insane case: http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=tj07&area=usa
<BiosElement> >.>
<BiosElement> Spent more on that case then any single other part I think
<dmcglone1> anyway, if you look at the little black windows built into the cdrom doors, them are lights
<Cheri703> that is ridiculous BiosElement
<dmcglone1> BiosElement: did you custom build yours?
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Yes I know. ^_^
<BiosElement> dmcglone1, Darn right I did. >.<
<Cheri703> when I build a new computer, I will be getting the cheapest case that suits my needs
<BiosElement> Thus the huge case. I wanted room to work and expand without having to ditch my case heh
<Cheri703> makes sense
<dmcglone1> I would, but I don't see the point because a high end processor costs the same amount as an equivalent already built
<Cheri703> depends on where you get it, what you need, and the quality of the other parts
<BiosElement> It was my first build and I knew I wanted to keep the case and just build on as I went so I figured it best to get a really easy to mess with case. I don't slice my fingers on it, it's easy to work in and a PITA to move so it's also rather difficult to steal :P
<BiosElement> dmcglone1, newegg, newegg, newegg. Just sit and watch for good deals
<dmcglone1> I see
<BiosElement> dmcglone1, I built this a couple years ago that could basically run any game on the market for just under 1200 and that was with me wasting money on the case, a screen and a couple other things. >.>
<BiosElement> And that wasn't an attempt at a budget gaming rig. I just wanted something that I wouldn't have to mess with for a bit
<dmcglone1> what processor did you go with?
<BiosElement> At the time an Intel 2.4Ghz Duel was the most cost effective. The price point jumped about $200 to 2.6Ghz. There's usually a pretty clear sweet point in price vs. performance
<dmcglone1> true
<dmcglone1> should have went with an AMD ;-0
 * Cheri703 will go amd 
<BiosElement> lol I've had a bad history with AMD. Anyway from the little I understand Intel's are better for tons of processes
 * Unit193 had amd
<BiosElement> Heck dmcglone1 2.93Ghz Duel Core Intel is just $120. Not a bad deal. Though honestly I'd go for a newer-gen rather then blow 120 on that at this point.
<dmcglone1> I agree, and thats where they get you
<dmcglone1> I have never owned an Intel
<dmcglone1> I once had an intel integrated graphics card, it was crappy
<BiosElement> Those are always crappy
<BiosElement> >.>
<dmcglone1> I stick with ATI
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: which do you prefer?
 * BiosElement is glad he doesnt have to mess with hardware often >.>
<Cheri703> I currently have intel and ati, and probably will go amd and nvidia in the future :/
<dmcglone1> Unit193: "had" does that mean you will not use again?
<Unit193> That is a typo :( current main has it (not that good of one)
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: why nvidia?
<dmcglone1> Unit193: I see. what processor is it?
<Cheri703> in theory it has less issues with linux and has better driver compatibility
<BiosElement> Because nvidia kicks ass ;)
<Cheri703> for example: my (admittedly old) ati card works perfectly under 10.04, 10.10 completely breaks it.
<dmcglone1> I've never experienced nvidia. maybe i'll try one in the future
<dmcglone1> both my ATI cards work fine with 10.10
<BiosElement> So far I've had perfect luck with 3 nvidia cards
<dmcglone1> well in that case, my next will be nvidia
<Cheri703> I picked up a used nvidia card, but it was jacked up, so I had to return it
<BiosElement> Heh I'd only suggest googling to make sure, but I've yet to have one that didnt and I only checked to make sure one worked :P
<dmcglone1> well now you don't sound too confident on backing nvidia
<dmcglone1> :-p
<BiosElement> LOL I won't back 'any' one hands down :P
<BiosElement> Anymore though both ATI/Nvidia are doing pretty good linux support wise
<dmcglone1> so now the story changes ;-)
<dmcglone1> lol
<BiosElement> haha
<BiosElement> I'm actually glad they're both keeping up and paying attention to linux users. It's kinda cool what both of them are doing.
<dmcglone1> I may be losing my mind, but I've still got my wits ;-)
<Cheri703> I will start with onboard video, THEN upgrade from there
<Cheri703> my video needs won't be very high, and I like having a backup option
<dmcglone1> BiosElement: I agree. years ago, just getting X to work was a job
<BiosElement> Hmm...seems wikileaks founder Assange is in hiding from Interpol. >.>
<Cheri703> is it just me or does he look like a pedophile?
<BiosElement> lol he just looks pale
<dmcglone1> where is this story BiosElement?
<BiosElement> He looks odd but then so do lots of smart people. >.<
<Cheri703> his hair bothers me as well
<BiosElement> dmcglone1, http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/12/01/AR2010120106323.html
<canthus13> Assange is a cretin.
<BiosElement> lol, I find it funny how Sweden is yet again chasing after an international dude with a really iffy case
<canthus13> Making a safe haven for whistleblowers is one thing.  Dumping huge numbers of state secrets, etc is something completely different.
<BiosElement> First TPB where they had paper-thin charges and now Assage for a previousally finished case. >.<
 * canthus13 wouldn't be surprised if some embarrassed government had him killed.
<Cheri703> canthus13: there is a degree of transparency that is needed, and has been ignored for a LONG time
<BiosElement> canthus13, Eh, I figure he gave them a chance. I'm perfectly willing to support someone doing it because if it wasn't him it'd be someone else for sure.
 * Cheri703 is undecided on the wikileaks topic, even though he looks like a greasy pedo
<BiosElement> canthus13, I don't dispute it's very morally ambigious but still I feel strongly that it's something that should have been done.
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Hah
<Unit193> dmcglone1: AMD Athlon 3800+ 2.40GHz
<BiosElement> Oh and BTW Amazon stopped hosting wikileaks without a court order. So +1 for their censorship. >.> They could at least have had a backbone enough to make them get a court order like they would for pretty much anything else. >.>
<Cheri703> yeah, I saw that one
<canthus13> BiosElement: There was no reason for it other than to cause chaos.  None of these documents served any purpose other than stirring up trouble. I mean, seriously.  Posting memos about petty insults from french diplomats? seriously?
<BiosElement> canthus13, There were more important things in there then what the press picks up on
<BiosElement> canthus13, You gotta remember, the amount of info is huge. No single person could read through it all.
<canthus13> BiosElement: Exactly. Including him. again, this amounted to nothing more than a petty little jerk craving more media attention.
<canthus13> There *will* be fallout from this, none of it good or productive.
<BiosElement> canthus13, He's not the kind of guy who wants media attention to begin with. Hell, he's avoiding media and rarely even appeared in-person even way before all this media coverage.
<BiosElement> As for fallout, thats for time to tell. But it's also a rare insight to closed-door discussions that, while sometimes important to be secret, can also reveal major flaws with the system when reviewed by the general public. In in ideal would it wouldn't matter but sadly the world isn't ideal. :|
<dmcglone1> wonder how he got a hold of these documents
<BiosElement> dmcglone1, This batch? From a low-level intel operative apparently.
<dmcglone1> I wonder if he does any hacking to get some of his stuff
<canthus13> BiosElement: what is surprising is to see China take a relatively pro-US stance on this.
<BiosElement> dmcglone1, No, not really. If there was even a spec of that, US would claim it. :P
<BiosElement> canthus13, I've always thought China was progressing in a positive direction.
<BiosElement> canthus13, Possibly thought tobe 'former U.S. Army intelligence analyst in Iraq'
<BiosElement> Same guy who leaked a ton of other stuff a year or two ago apparently
<dmcglone1> Ok well I'ma gonna hit the hay. I'll catch up with y'all tomorrow
<BiosElement> Night dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> Night
<BiosElement> Actually I thinlk I'm off to sleep too, getting a bit late since apparently a friend is staying the night at 6 >.>
<paultag> Anyone here a networking guy?
<paultag> can someone review something for me ( providing you shut up about it ) ?
 * Cheri703 is a wee bit of a networking woman
<paultag> Cheri703, can you take a look at something and keep it quiet?
 * canthus13 is.
<paultag> canthus13, you too?
<canthus13> Majored in it.
<Cheri703> sure
<Cheri703> canthus13: might be a more reliable source
<paultag> ya'll let me know what you think
<Cheri703> thaaaat'd be a canthus13 question...
<Cheri703> but yeah, looks like it to me
<paultag> damn.
<paultag> thanks Cheri703 :)
<canthus13> paultag: I'ma confirm your results tomorrow..
<deejoe> ?
<paultag> canthus13, let me know what you find
<paultag> deejoe, I'll make this all public as soon as I hear back from who this is all about
<paultag> deejoe, I want to let them try and deal with this, first
<deejoe> fair enough
<deejoe> a commendable approach
<paultag> deejoe, it's really really serious, so I need to let them have a swing at it
<paultag> deejoe, I filed a support ticket, I'll see what they say to that
<paultag> if they fluff me off, I'm spreading this like crazy
<deejoe> you and Julian Assange, baby
<paultag> hahahahaha
<paultag> deejoe, if a wiseass just-a-bit-older-then-a-fucking-teenager can figure this crap out, it's for shit sure someone else has
<canthus13> paultag: Oh. they have.  Nobody that I've found has dug into it the same way, but it's been mumbled about on a few blogs.
 * canthus13 did a little digging last night before bed.
<paultag> canthus13, It's just as bad as using telnet nowadays, I mean, really.
<paultag> canthus13, yeah?
<paultag> canthus13, what did you end up finding?
<canthus13> Yup.
<canthus13> paultag: people pointing at the API documentation and passing mentions of it. nothing specific, and no packet captures that I could find.
<paultag> canthus13, you'd think with such a large userbase someone out there would be ticked off
<canthus13> Apparently not yet.  We should definitely make as much noise as possible about it, becuase it seems to be commonplace in the top 1000 sites.
<paultag> canthus13, +1
<paultag> BRB, class
<paultag> much love
<Cheri703> hello folks
<TheErk> hola
<Cheri703> hi
<TheErk> Hey, how are you doing?
<thafreak> Is there a city I can move to, where an announcement that a new form of life was discovered, DOESN'T get over shadowed by the fact that LeBron is in town?
<Cheri703> I'm alright
<Cheri703> ha, nice thafreak
<Cheri703> I don't have tv service, so I have no idea of local current events...I just find the news online :)
<paultag> canthus13, prod
<thafreak> I don't watch tv either...but it's all anyone seems to be talking about on facebook
 * thafreak thinks it's time to start dropping facebook friends...
<deejoe> thafreak: thanks for mentioning that, I hadn't seen it yet
<deejoe> that's some way-cool stuff, perhaps the most interesting thing in biology I've seen in . . . i don't know.
<deejoe> hard to compare
<thafreak> Even NPR this morning...it was all cavs crap
<deejoe> if indeed this thing uses arsenate through and through instead of phosphate, that's fucking huge
<deejoe> mind-blowingly huge
<thafreak> I know
<thafreak> NASA to hold pres conference live at 2pm today
<thafreak> it's on my calendar...
<thafreak> http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2010/nov/HQ_M10-167_Astrobiology.html
<thafreak> link to their live streaming video is on there
<deejoe> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/science/eureka/article7040864.ece <- from March
<thafreak> nice
<deejoe> holy carp
<deejoe> so they haven't even done the announcement yet
<thafreak> I guess they leaked info early
<thafreak> they put that advisory out a few days ago...
<thafreak> I still want to watch the actual press conference
<deejoe> well, the link from March indicates what its about.
<deejoe> I think the very fact of a press conference suggests "they found what they're looking for"
<paultag> Oh shit
<paultag> when's the NASA press release?
<paultag> CRAP!!! I have class @ 2!
<paultag> CRAP!
<deejoe> paultag: no worries, mang.
<paultag> :)
<deejoe> if it's what we think it is, its probably been that way for <sagan voice>billions and billions of years</sagan voice>
<paultag> hahaha
<deejoe> it'll wait :-)
<paultag> yes, but it's not often we get to hear it from NASA
<deejoe> well, ok, maybe only millions and millions
<deejoe> I sort of lose track after 7 or 8 orders of magnitude
<deejoe> have to take my shoes and socks off and everything
<paultag> deejoe, guesses speculate that they found life that's based on arsenic instead of the traditional organic materials
<deejoe> arsenic instead of phosphorus
<paultag> ahha
<deejoe> if it's complete replacement, that's still massively huge
<paultag> sucks we can't kill them and eat them
<paultag> that was me being sarcastic
<deejoe> all DNA has phosphorus, for a very boring and still monumental example
<paultag> deejoe, yeah, I really want to watch it
<paultag> deejoe, +1
<deejoe> RNA is already more weird and more cool than anyone imagined
<deejoe> if there's a version of it with arsenic in it, whoo boy
<deejoe> http://www.nature.com/news/2010/101202/full/news.2010.645.html
<deejoe> looks like someone broke the embargo
<paultag> deejoe, awwwww, that was found in CA, not outerspace
<deejoe> oh, there's a difference?
<deejoe> sorry, i thought that bit was clear already
<deejoe> the NASA funded researchers have been working with stuff from Mono Lake
<paultag> heyo!
<paultag> deejoe, ahha
<paultag> deejoe, can't wait to see where this goes
<deejoe> like she says at the bottom of the Nature paper:  There's at least 30 years worth a work here, now.
<deejoe> it's very likely a new field
<deejoe> well, a great big new place in several fields, at least
<canthus13> paultag: eh?
<paultag> canthus13, heard back from tumblr -- http://blog.pault.ag/post/2068245252/um-is-it-just-me-or-is-tumblr-sending-passwords-in
<canthus13> Ok. Much better. :)
<TheErk> Howdy peeps
<deejoe> paultag: ITYM "URL" at the top of that there, instead of "UR"
<paultag> deejoe, oh, good catch. Oh well, I guess UR works as well
<deejoe> it does?
<canthus13> paultag: I gather the post is public now.
<paultag> Humm. Might be hard to justify that deejoe. true
<paultag> canthus13, yeah
<canthus13> ok.  I'm off to work.
<paultag> canthus13, they have an ssl gateway
<paultag> canthus13, righto, cheers. Tell your wife to use https :)
<paultag> deejoe, fixed, thanks :)
<deejoe> as alway, np, hth, hand, aeiou
<paultag> :)
<paultag> deejoe, hand :)
 * Cheri703 is doing busy work today >.<
<canthus13> collating, stapling, copying?
<deejoe> fold, spindle, mutilate
<Cheri703> no, scanning HUNDREDS of business cards into an ocr program, proofreading and verifying them
<Cheri703> boss wanted me to do it on the friday after thanksgiving, I didn't because she's insane, I'm doing it today because I didn't want to go out anywhere (and have a justification ready for her), and I kind of hate her :/ she's had these for MONTHS, and she had said she'd have her kids do it, but...nope
<Cheri703> I get to because I'm the pee-on...and she's crazy. :/
<Cheri703> and a lot of people think they're clever by using crappy fonts, so I get to type it all in
<Cheri703> >.<
<Unit193> Is it a card scanner? or flatbed?
<Cheri703> card scanner, so that helps, but I have to edit a LOT
<Cheri703> and it takes quite a while to process them (luckily I can do it in batches, but still
<canthus13> Cheri703: Hide a salmon steak under the driver's seat of her car.
<Cheri703> might
<canthus13> Or just an open can of tuna.
<Cheri703> well, my current plan is "quit at the end of january, unless they agree to a remotely legal contract, and leave them TOTALLY SCREWED" :)
<Cheri703> *end of december
<canthus13> Hope you have something else lined up. (Speedway pays about the same... :(
<canthus13> Otherwise, I'll let you know if we have something opening here.
<Cheri703> well, I will have basically a month and a half of pay left, so I'll be good til mid feb if I have to
<TheErk> I could use a french maid
<canthus13> Ok.
 * canthus13 straps on a black dress and ruffled skirt.
<thafreak> who couldn't
<canthus13> When do I start?
<TheErk> Immediatley.. pick up that bar of soap.
<canthus13> Heh.
<TheErk> dude, after the relationship i just got out of the idea of being gay does not bother me at all
<Cheri703> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1333776/Spanish-woman-Angeles-Duran-claims-owns-sun--plans-start-charging-ALL-users.html
<canthus13> Cheri703: I'm suing her for my sunburn last summer.
<Cheri703> definitely
<Cheri703> sun poisoning, melanoma
<Cheri703> etc
<canthus13> And the faded paint on my car.
<Cheri703> all medical bills
<Cheri703> ruined crops
<canthus13> Drought.
<canthus13> Damaged Satellites...
<thafreak> She thinks she's smart cause "no one else thought about doing it"...maybe other people did, and then realized they'd be liable for damages
<thafreak> LOL
<thafreak> http://theinternettoday.net/news/fox-news-publishes-article-from-the-onion-as-real-news-then-removes-it-after-they-are-called-out/
<BiosElement> E-P-I-C Fail
<thafreak> UGH!! Seriously....my school is offering a mobile app development class...but they're doing it on the iphone SDK...FULL OF LAME!
<thafreak> They had to get a lab with imacs in it just so people taking the class can do the work
<thafreak> why the f**k not just use android! I mean seriously!
<Unit193> I just got a 1TB HD in the mail!
<Cheri703> thafreak: that sucks, Unit193: that's awesome :D
<Cheri703> are you coming tonight Unit193?
<Unit193> Still plan to (Mom will come for a bit)
<Cheri703> very cool :)
<Cheri703> Unit193: are you there?
 * Cheri703 was a few minutes late and Unit193 isn't here :( don't know if I missed him, or if he's late too :/
<Cheri703> he's here, woo! a "more than one person" ubuntu hour! :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-03
<canthus13> Whee. FInally got crunchbang up and running of a USB drive.
<Unit193> Cheri703: We are normally late :(
<Cheri703> np, I was just worried you guys had come in, not seen me and left
<Cheri703> no worries, I was fine with my smoothie :)
<Unit193> You didn't have a sign :)
<Unit193> 400FSB
<Cheri703> I know! I was running SUPER late :(
<Cheri703> ok, one sec
<Cheri703> socket 478?
<Unit193> Yep
<Cheri703> I have a 2.8ghz P4 available
<Cheri703> it will work with 400 fsb
<Cheri703> the other one requires 800
<Unit193> Really??
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> probably like $15? if that works for you?
<Unit193> Should....
<Unit193> Never done a CPU swap...
<Cheri703> k, we can discuss :) as I said, I might not be able to make it on 12/16 :( so I'm going to email that ncsc guy, and see if he was planning to come or not
<Cheri703> it's not terribly hard
<Unit193> PM his name?
<Cheri703> you'll need thermal paste (I have some)
<Unit193> I know that... but not much else
<Cheri703> ok, well, it's pretty much "take off fan/heatsink, remove cpu, clean thermal paste off both sides, put in new cpu, put on thermal paste, replace fan/heatsink"
<Cheri703> wait a while, then restart :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Teh 'take off fan/heatsink' part causes more problems.
 * canthus13 has gouged a couple of motherboards that way 'til he started using a socket driver to release the clamp.
<Cheri703> how did you gouge it? mine have all been pretty darn easy to remove
<canthus13> screwdriver slipping off the tab on the clamp.
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> most of mine have had pretty friendly clamps, no screwdriver needed
<canthus13> I've had some pretty ugly ones.. older ones in particular.
<canthus13> Old thunderbird and athlon XP heat sinks were bad about it.
<Cheri703> http://xkcd.com/829/
<oda> paultag: This is the greatest thing i've seen on the internet in a long time http://www.27bslash6.com/foggot.html
<paultag> oda, that dude rocks. He did the spider to try and pay for a bill back in the day
<oda> paultag: "the spider"?
<oda>  After george says his girlfriends family was killed in a traffic accident david says "Yes, I have heard those motorhomes can be a bitch to steer. Especially around tight corners during a police chase or moonshine run."
<oda> BWAHAHAHA
<paultag> oda, http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=665847
<oda> paultag: I love this
<oda> I'll probably buy his book
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-04
<canthus13> paultag: you around?
<paultag> canthus13, yo
<paultag> canthus13, what's up my man?
<paultag> Man, I hope Oda does not buy the book
<paultag> people got ripped off
<Cheri703> ?
<paultag> Cheri703, he ripps people off. Reddit went nuts over it a while back
<Cheri703> who/what book?
<paultag> Cheri703, the 27bslash6 guy
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<canthus13> paultag: Oh. I'm fighting with isolinux right now.
 * canthus13 is attempting to boot crunchbang from his mp3 player.
<canthus13> I can get to a boot: prompt, but no further.  I'm reinstalling right now.
<canthus13> right now, I'm waiting for dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc to finish on a 16gb partition... over USB. :(
<paultag> canthus13, woo isolinux
<paultag> canthus13, what's the boot conf file?
<paultag> canthus13, are you telling it to boot via USB and not HD?
<paultag> canthus13, BRB, leave me messages :)
<canthus13> I'll find out soon... I'm using this as a rough guide:  http://francisshanahan.com/index.php/2006/boot-linux-from-a-creative-zen-visionm/
<canthus13> Blargh.. Now I have to wait for the stupid thing to finish formatting. :{
<BiosElement> Twitter is epic...
<BiosElement> they actually don't delete idiots who have accounts just to list all the websites they've DDOS'd. >.>
 * canthus13 drools.
<Cheri703> ?
 * canthus13 makin' garlic & onion hash browns.
<Cheri703> nice!
<canthus13> From scratch. :)
<canthus13> With fresh garlic....
<canthus13> Bah. Forgot the chili pepper... Oh well. :)
<Cheri703> you should be cooking them in a cast iron pan!
<Cheri703> :)
 * canthus13 doesn't do cast iron.
<canthus13> Too much of a pain to deal with.
 * Cheri703 hearts cast iron
<Cheri703> and lard :) lately I've been frying things in lard
<Cheri703> very nice and crispy
<canthus13> Wife can't deal with cast iron.. She's got carpal tunnel syndrome.
<Cheri703> ah, understandable
 * canthus13 frying in a combination of sausage grease and canoli.
<Cheri703> that works :)
<Cheri703> canola?
<canthus13> Yeah.
<Cheri703> :)
<canthus13> Meh. Can't believe I screwed that one up.
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> it's ok
<canthus13> Yeah, but me being a spelling nazi and all...
<Cheri703> I hate it when I make typos, just bugs me
<canthus13> blah. I hate waiting for food.. :P
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Unit193> Cheri703: The heatsink and fan pop right off (lever/switch style) so that won't be the hard part....
<Cheri703> awesome
 * canthus13 noms his potatoes and sausage.
<canthus13> A little burnt but tasty. :)
<Cheri703> potatoes and sausage is a popular combination in our house :)
<canthus13> It's definitely missing the chili pepper. :/
<Cheri703> what kind of sausage do you use?
<canthus13> Umm.. Bah. don't remember the brand, but it's sage.
<canthus13> Old Tennessee, I think.
<canthus13> something like that. :P
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I like sage sausage
<Cheri703> aldi has good prices on bulk sausage (1 lb rolls)
<canthus13> I'll have to look next time I'm there...
<Cheri703> yeah, their ground turkey (frozen) is really inexpensive as well, I get that for use in manwich type things
<canthus13> Yup. That's one of the reasons I go there.
<Cheri703> their frozen/refrigerated products are really good. the dry mixes and such, sometimes questionable
<canthus13> Wal Mart had a great sale on chicken breast the other day... $1.25/lb. :)
<Cheri703> they have good prices on salmon as well
<canthus13> Cheri703: Save A Lot has better salmon.
<Cheri703> interesting
<canthus13> Save A Lot has better fish overall
<canthus13> Lower sodium for the most part.
<Cheri703> save a lot is....questionable in general, at least the one in columbus I went to
<canthus13> Yeah.. but their frozen stuff is usually decent.. they cater to/rip off the food stamp crowd, tho.  early in the month, the prices are higher.
<Cheri703> interesting
<canthus13> (For meats, anyway)
<canthus13> paultag: Hrm. I've got Knoppix booting.. Now to figure out why I can't get crunchbang to boot.  Better yet, I'd like to be able to choose one or the other at boot.
<BiosElement> Amazon fail...: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/12/amazon-and-wikileaks-first-amendment-only-strong
<BiosElement> canthus13, I'm probably stating the obvious but grub2 'should' be able to see both of them.
<canthus13> BiosElement: Sure, but the problem I'm having right now is that if I install just crunchbang, it sits at 'boot:' and can't find anything to  actually boot.
<canthus13> Knoppix is still better than windows, though... and I've never seen it not recognize a piece of hardware.
 * canthus13 is happy. He booted off his MP3 player *AND* managed to get the stupid thing to start recognizing new MP3s copied onto it.
<canthus13> Next project: upgrade it to a larger hard drive. :)
<Cheri703> rawr rawr
<Unit193> Yes?
<Cheri703> eh, one of those things
<Unit193> You have used Xchat and Pidgin for IRC right?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> prefer xchat
<Cheri703> actually used kvirc back on windows
<Unit193> Thanks
<Unit193> Why xchat?
<Cheri703> just works for me
<Cheri703> this guy who I used to talk to back in the day im'd me out of NOWHERE and is whining about getting dumped >.< I'm making reassuring noises, but...meh
<Unit193> Does he have no friends?
<Cheri703> he "can't talk to them about this"
<Unit193> He can't talk to his friends but he can random people he used to know....
 * Cheri703 is the shoulder many people cry on
<Cheri703> cool image: http://s.buzzfeed.com/static/imagebuzz/terminal01/2009/3/12/15/prosthetic-legs-through-the-years-22759-1236886784-7.jpg
<Unit193> Does the "Save and Quit" ever kill you?
<Cheri703> hmm...not lately
<Unit193> I use that one too much......way too much....
<Cheri703> I just turn on the session manager
<Habitual> woof
<Cheri703> hi?
 * Habitual waves
<Cheri703> how are you?
<Habitual> Very well, thank you. How are you?
<Cheri703> alright, dealing with moody husband this morning, but other than that :)
<Habitual> well, being married, I can only offer compassion.
<Habitual> woof
<Cheri703> hello again...
 * Habitual waves. 
<Habitual> Husband settle down? :P
<Cheri703> I suppose, he's glued to his computer game now
<Habitual> I am hard pressed to reply.
<Habitual> I never understood gamers if that is the case.  I mean NO offense.
<Cheri703> yeah, I don't get it myself
<Cheri703> *shrug* point of contention. anyway
<Cheri703> so where are you located?
<Cheri703> I'm in mansfield
<Habitual> Youngstown
<Cheri703> that's cool
<Unit193> Is there any reason why it would be better to install Linux 64-bit over 32?
<Cheri703> depends on what your computer can handle
<Cheri703> I don't know beyond that
<canthus13> Unit193: you're running a server, don't need flash, need to use ungodly amounts of memory....
<Habitual> I'm sure there's plenty of arguments but none I can defend soundly. 32 bit runs fine on 64 :)
<canthus13> Flash seems to have a lot of issues in 64 bit.
 * canthus13 runs 64 on one of his servers because there is a little bit of a performance gain... Not much, though.
<Unit193> I was thinking about doing it... this would be a normal home comp (just installed UbuntuLM on a comp)
<Unit193> UbuntuLM 64bit
<Habitual> 32 :)
<Unit193> Habitual: that's what I'm thinking... this is the only thing that made 64 sound good http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1665&page=8
<Habitual> ah Crypto! Ive been all over that subject today.
<Habitual> for excessive computations you'd want 64, but for GP stuff, 32 is fine.
<Unit193> I do some video converting (but I don't think 64 will help)
<Habitual> prolly knot. :)
<Unit193> 32 it is.... (now I have to reinstall on the other comp :P )
<Habitual> you compiling programs for polypeptide optimizations, 64 bit. else GP, 32.
<Habitual> Everyday stuff, 32 bit.
<Habitual> our desktop computers are faster than those that sent Apollo to the moon. :)
<deejoe> our phones are faster
<deejoe> and I'm not even talking the smart ones
<canthus13> meh. my old TI calculator is faster.
<canthus13> Ooo. Geek gore:  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/26/ventblockers_2/
<Unit193> After cleaning it out a bit:http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/2631/dscf1271r.jpg
<Unit193> There was a ton on the fan, the computer wouldn't stay on for more then 3 min
 * canthus13 liked the mummified frog....
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-05
<Habitual> woof
<Unit193> Good afternoon Ubuntu-Ohio!
<Cheri703> hey
 * Habitual waves
<thafreak> Hey, look who's here
 * Cheri703 is here
<thafreak> Cheri703: always making it about yourself... ;-)
<Cheri703> of course
<Habitual> enough of the snow already.
<thafreak> Seriously...
 * Cheri703 likes it
<thafreak> I was thinking last night, most people form Ohio are actually ok with living in ohio...until the snow starts...then EVERYONE says things like "I want to move where it's warmer"
<thafreak> but no one moves
<Habitual> I don't mind the snow, but I HATE wind and snow.
<thafreak> well, some high school/college graduates do...
 * Habitual left a perfectly good Southern California beach for this environment.
<thafreak> I don't mind the snow, but I HATE cold snow
<thafreak> that's insane
<Habitual> I did -114 (huge Windchill) once in Minnesota back in '91
<thafreak> also insane
<thafreak> I do alot of calling in sick when I don't feel like driving in the snow
<Habitual> I work from /home so there's no one to call in to.
<canthus13> Haha.
 * canthus13 has a persistent install of Knoppix booting from his MP3 player.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-28
 * gilbert is trying unity on 11.10, and isn't going completely mad
<gilbert> but why oh why oh why can't i modify the panel??? come on...
<gilbert> grrrrrr....
<toddc> gilbert: it will but at this time there are only minor modifications that can be made
<toddc> Unity is still a bit new but give it time--what are you wanting to change or add?
<gilbert> toddc: it's like 4 years old... that's a friggin eternity in software dev cycles
<gilbert> beta-quality software should not the default
<gilbert> they should have made at least one more release with gnome 2
<gilbert> until unity was really primetime
<toddc> it's such a major project not a program plus it is designed to work on phones tablets and desktops that gnome would never be able to do
<gilbert> gnome 3 is specificaly designed for tablet-based interfaces (including tablets and phones)
<toddc> I have not used gnome 3 since for over a year but it was slower so so I went back to unity that I have been on since 10.10 UNR
<gilbert> that was back when gnome 3 was in pre-release
<toddc> I will be testing mint this week but currently am a happy Unity user just took a bit to figure out how to manage it
<gilbert> i would argue that restricting the user's control/freedom is a major step backwards
<gilbert> but then again its good that there are alternatives
<gilbert> so i can gain back that freedom
<toddc> I do a lot of local installfests with lots of distro's but new users are usually real happy will Unity but users that are experienced in linux seem to still like gnome 2 and and just a few that have started using gnome3 just latley
<gilbert> yeah, new users are gaining a ton of freedom/newness, and won't immediately notice the flaws/restrictions
<gilbert> i.e. they don't know what they're missing
<toddc> may well be that or they just want it to work and not need/want to tweak a lot of things
<gilbert> hmm, gnome 3 is just borked...
<gilbert> well, they're new, so they don't know what's tweakable
<toddc> yep--new linux users (students) or others that want to continue with a older broken pc. IT related trades (experienced) users are the one that are the ones I hear that hate it the most
<gilbert> wtfbbq, gnome 3's panel is unmodifiable too.  that's just fing rediculous.  it's not the default environment, so you don't need to protect people from themselves there...
<gilbert> alright, enough is enough, back to debian i go...
<gilbert> f freedom-restricting crapware
<toddc> Unity looking a bit better?-----or hope that someone starts back up gnome2 support again!
<gilbert> i'm pretty sure that's an ubuntu-added restriction.  i think vanilla gnome 3 is moddable
<toddc> I talked to someone testing mint 12 beta last week and I think he had the same problem
<paultag> o/ gilbert
<paultag> gilbert: did I see you start NM?
<paultag> couple of weeks / months ago
 * canthus13 yawns.
<canthus13> meh. fsck Unity.
 * canthus13 loves his Openbox. :D
<gilbert> paultag: yep, beginning of this month :)
<gilbert> been waiting to be assigned an advocate for 3 weeks now though
<paultag> gilbert: ^5!
<gilbert> err assistant
<paultag> gilbert: Jeezum. I already have my AM picked
<paultag> gilbert: hopefully we can finagle it
<gilbert> paultag: yep :)
<paultag> gilbert: that's killer. you deserve DD! :)
<gilbert> paultag: how goes it in boston?
<paultag> gilbert: killer. I like being back in my hometown. It feels nice to be around people who think dress and act like me :)
<paultag> gilbert: but at the same time, I miss everyone dearly
<paultag> gilbert: I've been hanging out with a ton of debian folks, so I'm doing a lot of debian lately
<gilbert> paultag: as do we miss you
<paultag> <3
<gilbert> cool.  see that's why i think it would be cool to live in a tech-centric area, rather than farmtown usa
<paultag> gilbert: it's not bad. Mako, Daf, Spang, Asheesh, lfaraone, as well as a handful of others all hang out now and again
<paultag> we have caturday hacks
<gilbert> nice
<paultag> it's cool to be around so many @debian'ers
<paultag> I'm used to being around @ubuntu'ers, totally different vibe
<gilbert> problem with debian is the tediousness of its processes
<gilbert> then again it weeds out the less skilled, so debian people tend to be highly skilled
<paultag> that's true, but at the same time, the process doesn't require daily poking
<paultag> it's sort of the thing that you fire & forget
<gilbert> my lappy is dying :(
<gilbert> true
<paultag> yeah, I need some sleep
<paultag> big big day in the morning
<paultag> gilbert: night, man
<paultag> one love, guise
<Unit193> Cheri703: Chances are limited, but maybe :/
<Cheri703> ok, I'll be there either way
<Unit193> Well, I hope I'd be better company than nothing :P  (Chacnes are limited for friend)
<Cheri703> ok, sounds good :)
<Cheri703> I'm hungry
<Unit193> I shouldn't be
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> I want food :P
<Cheri703> one thing I miss about columbus: 24 hour food nearby
<Unit193> Some are open late, but I guess not 24H. I just raid the fridge (And hope for something good)
<jrgifford> Cheri703: glad to hear you're getting the reloco back up and running!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-29
<jrgifford> hey guys,
<jrgifford> i'll be talking about bazaar and git at the cleveland software freedom day - http://sfd2011.com/
<paultag> jrgifford: when is that?
<Unit193> Thursday, December 8 • 9:00 -- 5:00
<Unit193> Friday, December 9 • 9:00 -- 5:00
<jrgifford> Unit193 beat me. :P
<paultag> damn
<paultag> can't make it, sorry :)
<jrgifford> yeah, i know. short notice. :(
<paultag> will it be taped?
<jrgifford> not sure.
<jrgifford> i'll try to grab audio.
<paultag> word
<Unit193> Thursday 4PM exactly
<jrgifford> and you'll probably notice my slides pop up on github before then. ;)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> you're on a github frenzy lately
<jrgifford> yeah, true.
<paultag> jrgifford: send pulls for rokkaku :)
<jrgifford> i noticed paultag/libansi is now a 404. :(
<paultag> jrgifford: libansiescape *
<paultag> I had to move it
<jrgifford> oh, it was renamed.
<paultag> libansi was a lame name
<paultag> same with `shibuya'
<paultag> it's now `libshibuya'
<jrgifford> so, what is this `rokkaku`, and what does it really do? :)
<paultag> jrgifford: it's a command-line tiling window manager
<paultag> that doens't suck
<jrgifford> oooohhhh.... interesting.
<paultag> and will have applet / de support
<paultag> eventually
<paultag> it'll be nice for servers
<jrgifford> better than byobu/screen?
 * jrgifford swears by screen
<paultag> I'm going to use screen to host rokkaku session(s)
<paultag> jrgifford: screen is unweildy and messy
<paultag> and I don't want to do the whole detach thing in rokkaku
<paultag> I just want to make it manage terminals and not suck ass
<paultag> like screen and tmux
<paultag> and rokkau supports stuff like backgrounds etc
<jrgifford> gotcha...
<paultag> and eventually side-panes with info
<jrgifford> so this is a true window manager.
<paultag> DE*
<jrgifford> whoa....
<paultag> the wm bit is not hard
<paultag> perhaps I should split them out.
<gilbert> screen is da bomb
<Unit193> screen is awesome, byobu not as much
<dzho> well, byobu is screen with Extra Stuff, no?
 * dzho hasn't bothered
<dzho> also ObTmuxMention
<dzho> not that I've used that more than a minute or two, either
<gilbert> dzho: yeah, pretty much, but that extra stuff kinda gets in the way
<Unit193> ^^
<Unit193> screen-profiles is it's older name (Close to that)
<Unit193> It's nice and shiny, but in the way
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-30
 * Unit193 kinda hopes nobody else is awake at this time of night...
 * paultag waves 
 * _bbb does the wave
<jrgifford> paultag: used a trick from patchr today.
<jrgifford> never knew the `git send-email` trick until it popped up in that code.
<paultag> jrgifford: :)
<paultag> brb
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'd assume it's still good? :P
<Cheri703> yup
<Cheri703> I had already left home, am at panera eating my sandwich now
<Unit193> All went well, came at 18 after, but left house 10 after (And van almost cut out half way back :P )
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-01
<Unit193> Cheri703: For {insert his name here), it seems to be http://ark.intel.com/products/36463?wapkw=E7300
<Cheri703> he is going to check something (and his name is Alden)
<Unit193> I'll try to remember... :/
<Cheri703> eh, no worries, we both have weird names
<Unit193> I'm bad, but I know him in person so I should try
<Cheri703> he said it won't work in his existing/soon to be replaced mobo
<Unit193> Bummer... This seems to be the PD I have too http://ark.intel.com/products/27512/Intel-Pentium-D-Processor-820-%282M-Cache-2_80-GHz-800-MHz-FSB%29
<thafreak> So, pogo plug dropped their prices, you can get a new version of their basic model for $50...and I found some one selling the original model for $30 on ebay!
<thafreak> $30 for an embeded 1ghz arm machine...
<thafreak> pretty good deal
<thafreak> i'm running debian squeeze on one right now in my basement...which hosts my irssi sesion...this very one I'm using in fact ;)
<dzho> pity that the main thing that comes up in a web search for pogo plug now is yet another cloud storage scheme
<thafreak> well, the pogo people are adding "cloud" storage too...but it's main purpose is sort of a "personal" cloud
<thafreak> you plug in a disk to it, and connect it to your network, then you can access the files on that drive from anywhere that has an internet conneciton
<thafreak> there's even android/iphone app to access your files/upload new files
<paultag> $ nc pault.ag 2017
<dzho> paultag: orly
<thafreak> gah, thanks
<thafreak> what was that
<paultag> y'rly!
<paultag> maximize
<dzho> AHAHAHAHAHA
<paultag> muhahaha
<thafreak> oh nice
<dzho> now all my base are belong to you, of course
<paultag> <3
<thafreak> so...I got one of those virgin mobile android phones from target for $50 on black friday
<paultag> sick
<dzho> diff $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys $BACKUP/.ssh/authorized_keys
<thafreak> i haven't activated it yet...but i turned on wifi, and installed a SIP client, and have been using it as a wifi phone all weekend
 * dzho wipes his brow
<jrgifford> thafreak: awesomness.
<paultag> I'm so stoked that gif script is working
<paultag> that is why I program
<paultag> shit like that
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-02
<canthus13> thafreak: You around?
 * canthus13 needs to get openvpn up and running on port 53.
<paultag> Hi, Ohio!
<paultag> the 28th marks my glorious return to CLE
<jrgifford> paultag: for how long?
<paultag> 10 days
<jrgifford> we need to do a ubuntu hour during those ten days then. :P
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I'd be down!
<jrgifford> ok, time to get scheduling. :D
<paultag> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-03
 * dzho guess paultag is going to do a flyover AGAIN
<dzho> wave to us when you go by, paultag
<gilbert> howdy ohio :)
<Unit193> Howdy, gilbert
<gilbert> what up Unit193
<Unit193> Not a ton, telling a couple about /remove
<Unit193> You?
<gilbert> playing with the doom3 source code :)
<Unit193> Heh, I'm good with Gish and Xonotic for now :P
<Unit193> Waiting for the snow to dump, and had an UH this week
<gilbert> is there going to be snow?
<gilbert> i thought it was supposed to get warm again
<Unit193> WEATHER 44906
<Unit193> Sorry...
<Unit193> Note: I hate caps lock, messes with irssi binds :/
<paultag> ok, hai all, give me a few hours, I'm more hung over then most days
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-26
<vexxecon> Good evening, all!
<thafreak> not good evening for me.... :(
<thafreak> where you from vexxecon
<vexxecon> Montpelier
<vexxecon> Right up 15 minutes from both Michigan and Indiana
<thafreak> brb...
<canthus13> vexxecon: Ah... Not *that* far from me. I'm in Toledo.
<vexxecon> Yep. I'm in Toledo all the time.
<vexxecon> It's a *cough*45 minute drive*cough*. An hour if I'm driving safely.
<canthus13> Heh.
<vexxecon> I'm going to be coming into a spare laptop this week, and was trying to decide what to put on it when I get it fixed up. I think I'm going to go with Kubuntu...
<canthus13> Ew.
<thafreak> whatever you do, don't put vmware player on it...
<thafreak> this thing is garbage
<Cheri703> now now canthus13, we are flavor agnostic here :)
<canthus13> I swear KDE is like frankenstein's monster.
<vexxecon> I love me some KDE.
<Cheri703> thafreak: vmware player is not so bad...depends on what you're doing I suppose
<thafreak> it never runs for me...
<canthus13> thafreak: Eh? vmware player works well for me. better than vbox when it comes to XP. (I dunno why, but I couldn't install silverlight in vbox...)
<thafreak> keeps crapping out
<Cheri703> yeah, I much prefer vmware player to vbox
<thafreak> anytime I actually NEED to use it, it doesn't run
<canthus13> I like vbox for a lot of stuff. but XP... Meh.
<vexxecon> I'm running Ubuntu proper on my other spare laptop, but the interface bugs me, and I'm lazy enough that I'll leave it and wait till I get another laptop to install Kubuntu instead of just installing a new interface.
 * thafreak is NOT in a good mood tonight...
 * thafreak drove in to work because the single point of failure (central san)...failed
<canthus13> vexxecon: Yeah. Unity is too kindergarten-y for me too. I've been using Awesome w/ gnome stuff.
<canthus13> thafreak: Ew. that sucks.
<thafreak> been waiting to reboot it cause it's UI died months ago, but didn't want to take EVERYTHING off line
<vexxecon> When they switched to Unity, that's when I stopped enjoying Ubuntu's design tastes.
<thafreak> now, I reboot it ....the 3ware card says there are no drives....FML
 * vexxecon eyes his linux laptop that sits in the corner gathering dust
<Unit193> Never liked gnome, but Xfce is great. ;)
<vexxecon> I use Xfce on my Raspberry Pi
<thafreak> i have been having small gripes with xfce on 12.04 lately so I switched to lxde
<vexxecon> Unfortunately, that's the only time I get to use Linux on a regular basis- when I'm fiddling with my RPi.
<thafreak> I spend way too damn much of my life fidling with linux...
 * thafreak needs a new career
<canthus13> vexxecon: Heh. the only time I get to use windows on a regular basis is at work. At home, all the machines are Linux. (With the exception of a VM on my laptop)
<canthus13> thafreak: Come do tech support. we're hiring. :)
<canthus13> then you'll long for your old job.
<thafreak> no, my job is too much tech support as it is...hence the need to leave
<vexxecon> Before I was laid off, I used windows exclusively at work, and had to use it at home for work purposes(Visual Studio ftl).
<thafreak> poor guy
<vexxecon> And also, my laptop is a Mac, and my second laptop has heating issues, etc.
<thafreak> My newest server in the basement has started having heating issues...and now maybe drive issues :(
<vexxecon> I never got to reinstall Kubuntu on my desktop here at home when I rebuilt it, so that's a thing I have to do.
<thafreak> I just tested kubuntu...ran it live on a spare laptop...the menu thing anoyed me...other than that, it seems better
<thafreak> but I couldn't handle that menu all the time...there's probably a way to change it though
<Cheri703> last time I tried kubuntu, the package manager would not download files. like...at all. no updates, no new packages, nothing would work -_- so I gave up. even reinstalled it a few times and still nothing
<vexxecon> I enjoy it. I prefer KDE over all other interfaces.
<thafreak> vexxecon: do you use the default menu, or do you modify it?
<vexxecon> Default.
<canthus13> hmm.. packages.. I should run updates. it's been a few hours.
<canthus13> bah. nothing.
 * canthus13 keeps hoping a better vid driver will appear so minecraft will be playable again.
<canthus13> ..although it's prolly minecraft that's the problem.
<vexxecon> I ran updates on a fresh install of Ubuntu on a laptop I was fixing early last week, and it came back with nothing, then 5 minutes later I did it again just to be sure and it's like "Oh, I forgot to tell you you had 2 hours of updates, sorry."
<canthus13> heh.
<vexxecon> And then I found a copy of Windows 7 and installed it over that because my mom said that the user(her friend) didn't know how to linux, and needed windows for online, in browser testing.
<thafreak> holy crap...turned out the battery backup unit was/is bad on the raid controller
<thafreak> caused the raid controller to pretend there were no disks attached...
<thafreak> oh, and I had to take the entire 2U heavy a** storage array out of the rack to diagnose...
<thafreak> only took 3 hours....ugh
<vexxecon> Could have been worse.
<thafreak> true...the array could have been toast...that would be horrible
<thafreak> since I don't have everything backed up :(
<jrgifford_> There we go. :-)
<Unit193> Ye got it!
<Unit193> Howdy.
<jrgifford_> What's up?
<Unit193> jrgifford_: New car here, what about you?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-28
<cheri703> hey, raspi owners: where did you buy yours?
<cheri703> my brother wants one but doesn't want all of the starter kit junk that comes with it from adafruit
<paultag> I bought mine very early so it was from some UK vendor
<paultag> I'd bet there are better ones now
<cheri703> hehe, yeah, I found like 3 for him
<cheri703> he was like "aaargh!"
<cheri703> also: as he said "this is the WORST IDEA EVER" because basically anyone who plugs their computer into random storage drives deserves what they get: http://www.wimp.com/offlinenetwork/
<paultag> Ah man.
<paultag> I mean, it's true
<cheri703> yeah...
<cheri703> that's like (apologies for the non-family friendly example) the computer equivalent of a glory hole :s
<cheri703> paultag: are you familiar with openwrt?
<paultag> not really
<paultag> but I know of it :)
<cheri703> so I've installed 12.10 on my desktop, and I am getting repeated "system errors" from various things. None have been the same thing twice. Also my mouse config and xbindkeys refuse to work :( Not sure what's up.
<cheri703> I was getting the random system errors occasionally with 12.04, but I've had like 6 in the past hour
<thafreak> So my second (and newer version) raspberry pi finally arrived from overseas...
<thafreak> also, the cases I ordered with it finally came...they're awesome!
<thafreak> Since I have two now I started trying out things like raspbmc
<thafreak> I didn't get very far though...
<thafreak> wife actually wanted to see me since I had put in over 19hours straight at work the previous days
<thafreak> Hey, anyone think buying refurbished hard drives is a bad idea?
<thafreak> At work, our storage array has a failing drive or two...
<thafreak> if we get refurbished drives, I can buy 2x as many and have cold spares...
<thafreak> just not sure if I should trust refurb drives.
<thafreak> nm...the reviews have scared me off :)
<thafreak> guess we'll just get one cold spare :)
<thafreak> Just realized something...I paid $28 for an older stick of 2GB DDR2, and also paid $28 for an 8GB DDR3 kit (2x4GB)
<thafreak> geez...never try to by older ram
<thafreak> why it's almost cheaper to throw away old hardware
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-29
<drkokandy> same thing happened to me. DDR2 is crazy expensive
<thafreak> https://www.name.com/videos/propaganda/cyber-monday-deals
<thafreak> quick help
<thafreak> i need a short domain name
<thafreak> preferably .us or .info, as those are only like $4
<thafreak> i'll probably only keep it for the initial year...just want a domain to test stuff with
<paultag> short -- not really doable :)
<paultag> unless you pick nonsense
<paultag> like qifh.us or something
<thafreak> short...ish
<paultag> sweet, that's not found
<paultag> http://www.godaddy.com/domains/searchresults.aspx?ci=54814
<paultag> baller
<thafreak> Ermagurd.us
<thafreak> hmmm
<thafreak> got
<thafreak> $3.99
<thafreak> Registration
<thafreak> oops...meant got ignor.us in cart
<thafreak> maybe i'll go latin
<yano> lol
<thafreak> damn...mal.us is taken
<yano> haha
 * thafreak looks for latin dictionary
<thafreak> geez
<thafreak> even something like exigu.us is taken
 * thafreak must not have been the first one to try latin words :)
<thafreak> finally...
<thafreak> exort.us
<thafreak> arise; begin; spring up
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> extort.us
<dzho> exsanguino.us
<dzho> extort.us
<dzho> oh
 * dzho glares at paultag 
<paultag> :DD
<paultag> :D *
<dzho> occasionally, I think I should get etrume.us
<dzho> but then I lie down and the feeling passes
<thafreak> would you buy a refurbished power supply?
<dzho> maybe for benchtop repurposed use
<dzho> maybe for dorking around
<dzho> not for my main machine at home or for anything important at work
<thafreak> seems microcenter mostly just has refurb power supplies
<thafreak> at least their 80+ certified ones
<dzho> I guess if you trust the vendor enough that might be different
<thafreak> not really...just too lazy to wait for newegg to ship
<thafreak> s/lazy/impatient/g
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-30
<thafreak> Anyone ever try running firefox from a chroot?
<thafreak> for example to run a 32bit firefox on 64bit linux...so all the proper libs are in one place
<thafreak> huh, found an article/wiki page that mentions the use of 'schroot' package...
<thafreak> seems to be like a more powerful chroot...letting you execute individual commands in the chroot...
<dzho> thafreak: doesn't normal chroot allow you to run individual commands inside it?
<dzho> sudo chroot /path/to/some/chroot-dir /bin/bash
<dzho> etc
<thafreak> dzho: yeah, it seems to, and as non-privileged users too...
<thafreak> so I'm not 100% sure what schroot offers honestly
<thafreak> All this so that I can run firefox with oracle java plugin and not have it taint my main system :/
<thafreak> Actually...maybe 32bit openjdk works ok still
<thafreak> I know 64bit openjdk does not work for anything I've used it for so far
<dzho> thafreak: maybe it's a way of doing chroot either setgid root or drops privileges or something
<thafreak> ah, you're right
<thafreak> I think I saw something about normal users running it
<thafreak> running firefox as root, even in a chroot is probably bad
<thafreak> Also, btrfs subvolumes/snapshots are really cool for this kind of stuff
<thafreak> chroots that is
<thafreak> HA! success!
 * thafreak now has firefox running from a chroot...w/32bit openjdk
<thafreak> and spoke too soon
<thafreak> try to actually USE the java plugin, and it all crashes
<thafreak> hmmm...icedtea 7 seems to work...maybe I won't have to go down the dark oracle path afterall?
<dzho> care to take you must, training not yet complete
<thafreak> ok, nope openjdk just doesn't work in general I guess
<thafreak> Alright, so, it seems oracle java works afterall
<dzho> goooooood!  I can feel your anger!
<dzho> give in to the power of the dark side!
<dzho> Oracle would be one of those Sith who likes to wear a lot of red.
 * dzho has a friend who works for Oracle on linux stuff
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-02
 * thafreak is riding home in the car....
<thafreak> hows #ubuntu-us-oh doing tonight
<drkokandy> quiet tonight
<Cheri703> I am doing a lot of overthinking :)
<Cheri703> hey drkokandy
<drkokandy> hey Cheri703 - how's it going?
<Cheri703> not too shabbily
<Cheri703> how's life in ashland?
<drkokandy> all good here
<drkokandy> things have been busy lately
<Cheri703> yeah?
<TuxTrends> Any Raspberry Pi owners here?
<drkokandy> the holiday didn't help really - I was out of town visiting family & friends & stuff - and this week was the last week before we start finals at AU
<drkokandy> not me but I think we have some people with Pis
<TuxTrends> fun stuff
<TuxTrends> It's been a long time since I've been on here.  Jacob, are you around?
<jacob> TuxTrends: i am, hey
<TuxTrends> How are you?  It's been a long time.
<jacob> doing well, how about you?
<TuxTrends> good here.
<skellat> Cheri703 gilbert -- Here is the tentative Ohio Team report for November 2012 posted that probably needs some fleshing out with additional bullet points: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/TeamReports/12/November#preview
<skellat> Oops
<skellat> Try this instead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/TeamReports/12/November
<skellat> Cheri703 & gilbert: Okay, we've got an initial report for November 2012 up.  It needs fleshing out.  Alas, this is due **tonight**.  The wiki includes are in place so that we'll show up in the Team Reports at-a-glance report noting that we had an IRC meeting.  Has the LoCo done more than that, though?
<Cheri703> Mansfield hasn't, I don't know if anyone else has.
<Cheri703> I'll be reaching out to the loco council or whoever this month to see if they have any thoughts for us
<skellat> Cheri703: Okay.  As long as we get something up as a report since we stopped doing that some time in 2010, it might be worthwhile.
<Cheri703> yeah
<skellat> Cheri703: I just don't want a single bullet point
<Cheri703> fair enough, but I also don't want to make up stuff or try to fluff it up
<skellat> Cheri703: All our previous reports only noted ReLoCo Ubuntu Hour meetings, if any.  An enumeration of those are sufficient.  If you look at the October 2012 at-a-glance, few of the USian teams checked in at all: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/October2012
<Cheri703> what I'm saying is that I don't thing there have been any ubuntu hour meetings
<Cheri703> mansfield had one at the end of october, but we didn't last month
<skellat> Yikes
<skellat> It isn't like we can really blame the weather this season.  It is over 50 degrees on December 2nd in Ashtabula.  We're having a micro-cyclic warm winter.
<Cheri703> well, I don't think columbus is having any, I don't think cleveland, doubtful cinci, maybe dayton? that's about it. Might check the Ubuntu stop thing? see if they did anything
<skellat> Eeek.  What is "Ubuntu stop"?
<Cheri703> that "other" group in columbus
<skellat> Oh
<skellat> We have Ubuntu hour every day here at home but that doesn't quite count enough to put Ashtabula on the map
<skellat> How is the weather out Mansfield way?
<Cheri703> pretty decent, rainy today, but it's been really nice
 * skellat wanders back to scripting podcasts
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-25
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Current podcast (141): http://tx0.org/71w/  FLAC Version (141): http://tx0.org/71v/ | BOFH excuse #106: The electrician didn't know what the yellow cable was so he yanked the ethernet out.
<skellat> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/burning-circle-episode-141/1263
<jenni> [ Burning Circle Episode 141 - Ubuntu Discourse ] - https://j.mp/IcCJX1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-26
 * alpacaherder at Phoenix Coffee downtown hiding out until Cleveland Public Library's main library opens
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-27
<jrgifford> skellat: make it home safely?
<jrgifford> I heard it started snowing badly in Cleveland.
<Unit193> Did a little here, but not so much. :/
<Unit193> Temp: 29 F (-2 C) ~ light snow mist ~ Humidity: 96% ~ Observed: Tue 26, 18:52
<belkinsa> Same
<Unit193> We'll get it yet.
<skellat> jrgifford: Only got home around 8 PM finally.  The further east you went on I-90, the worse it got.
<skellat> That was a long enough day downtown and then visiting family in Slavic Village
<Unit193> jrgifford: Welcome back.
<jrgifford> Thanks
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-28
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Current podcast (141): http://tx0.org/71w/  FLAC Version (141): http://tx0.org/71v/ | BOFH excuse #411: Traffic jam on the Information Superhighway.
<jrgifford> Happy thanksgiving to everyone! :)
<andygraybeal> my lady is pushing out a turkey right now
<andygraybeal> she's at 4cm
<andygraybeal> she's been workin on it for about 12 hrs
<andygraybeal> baking it for 9mos
<thafreak> oh boy, congrats andygraybeal
<belkinsa> What happened thafreak?
<thafreak> looks like his wife is giving birth today
<belkinsa> Ah
<dzho> wow
<dzho> first?
<andygraybeal> thanks thafreak :)
<andygraybeal> dzho, yes, first
<dzho> andygraybeal: congratulations on the new one, and double congratulations (and good luck!) for it being the first!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-29
<cid420> how was everybody thanksgiving
<Unit193> Fairly good, just have the other side to do now.  You?
<belkinsa> My was fine.
<belkinsa> Yours?
<cid420> crowded but fun
<cid420> had a 25 ob turkey with a 10 lb ham, hope everybody has gotten there fill
<cid420> lb turkey*
<cid420> I love the left overs
<cid420> damn dont you guys just love those Homemade Pies, now those are the best.
<Unit193> Only one type of pie I really like.
<cid420> which is
<cid420> pumpkin?
<Unit193> Aye.
<Unit193> The magic pie.
<cid420> mine is Mints meat pie
<belkinsa> 3.14....?  For some reason I wanted to say that.  ;)
<cid420> lol
<Unit193> We also had "crack bread" a couple weeks ago for Thanksgiving, soooo good.  (Poppy seed bread)
<cid420> that would be awesome
<cid420> we had rolls
<cid420> from the store
<cid420> this year my mother in law made homemade crandberry sauce , licks his lips
<skellat> I'm glad I wasn't traveling this weekend: http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/state/andrew-gans-of-kent-driver-in-deadly-125-mph-police-turnpike-chase-charged-with-vehicular-homicide
<jenni> [ Andrew Gans of Kent, driver in deadly 125 mph police turnpike chase, charged with vehicular homicide ] - https://j.mp/1eH6I4D
<belkinsa> Dang!  People are well, people.
<cid420> i am running Ubuntu 12.04 on 4 boxes, 1 of them i am stumped, I know you not suppose to modifiy the resolve.conf file but some reason something is not allowing me to reach outside world. i keep getting not able to resolve host to www.google.com when i ping it
<belkinsa> Ask in #ubuntu it's the support channel
<Unit193> /etc/resolv.conf is generated by nm, you can edit it in there and it'll save.
<Unit193> Try dig www.google.com  and see what you get, if it's not what it should be, try dig @8.8.8.8 www.google.com
<cid420> Belkinsa - Question what is this group all about, since it seems you cannot ask a quesstion unless you have got another channel and ask there.. I thought we could ask them here. Just trying to understand, that is why i joined this group is one of it is getting answers on questions.
<belkinsa> I understand but this a LoCo channel where there is some support,  #ubuntu is the main support channel
<cid420> ok i found the problem. i had to change the interfaces address, it will nto allow me to keep the ip static when i changed it to dhcp i am able to dig and ping the outside world.
<cid420> I understand, I am old style person when i join a group , you have experience folks that is willing to answering the questions, I understand the group is a LoCo. so you are saying i should ask all my questions in the Ubuntu channel from now on
<Unit193> Should be able to set it to static, just need all the right info.  If you copy the info from  `nm-tool`  while connected configured as dhcp, it should connect fine.  You can also select "dhcp, addresses only" which permits you to set DNS still.
<belkinsa> Not really, more like ask to both places...never mind.  Sorry for my behavor.
<Unit193> Meh, I'm of the opinion that if it's not a question that'll take a ton of effort or time to do, may as well here.
<Unit193> However, do not crosspost. :P
<belkinsa> Okay
<cid420> I will double check it.. the addresses
<cid420> but it is a good idea to join that channel anyways.
<Unit193> Perhaps, yes.  I'm not in it nor do I plan to be. :P
<cid420> i agree, this is only a temporary for me.. i am an intermediate administrator something could come across i do not know .
<Unit193> My router will assign the same IPs to MACs it's seen before, so I don't need to bother with that.  I could change the DNS in the router, but right now I have it set in the computers since I run a local bind9 T2.
<cid420> i would like to run my nameservers, but obtaining 2 ips address is expensive. my local cable company is selling them for 10 bucks a mth. there is alot of things i want to do to these servers but i am held back
<cid420> just 2 more servers and i can setup a cloud.
<Unit193> I have one setup at a remote location, and one on my server.  I don't use the one on my server as a backup because it's a bit far away, but nevertheless.  None of mine are open resolvers, but a couple are the authority for an old domain.
<cid420> not to shabby
<cid420> ever trying and goto www.myhosting.com i see to find them really cheap on there VPS servers
<Unit193> I also use a TLD that isn't used for internal purposes. :P (.go)
<cid420> when i get the extra money i think i am going back to them
<cid420> remind me what is TLD
<Unit193> If you do set one up, might want to check on their DNS policy.  .com, .net, .org, or for me, .go.  My nameservers also serve the OpenNIC zones.
<cid420> very nice
<cid420> something to think about
<Unit193> RoadRunner gives "fake" results like OpenDNS does, which is quite annoying if you ever use the terminal or generally, so of course I don't have anything like that.
<Unit193> You can also use an OpenNIC dns server, don't have to set one up yourself.
<cid420> true but I like to get my hands dirty
<cid420> right i am deciding on setting Zpanel for my Webserver box. i am researching it
<cid420> if anybody want to look into it. its www.zpanelcp.com
<cid420> ok installing the zpanel it says in there documentations that you need to have a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 and above no lamp install or dovecot an postfix. that is the heart of my emails for the loCo group
<Unit193> Erm, they require 10.04, or they haven't updated their docs in a while?
<cid420> yea it seems
<cid420> just maybe it will work on 12.04 an no need to update the docs. i can try this on my develpment server since i dont know a lamp install on that one
<cid420> know = have
<cid420> unit193 when i installed the network-manager then type nm-tool i get this error
<cid420> ** (process:17088): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<cid420> and this one
<cid420> ** (process:6749): WARNING **: error: could not connect to NetworkManager
<cid420> now when i installed it, i saw alot of gnome stuff being install, i dont that made any difference.
<Unit193> ...What are you using?
<cid420> what do you mean
<cid420> I am trying to use the nm-tool
<Unit193> Well, what desktop that you had to install it, I suppose I presumed you were using one of the stock flavors. :P
<cid420> I dont have any desktops installed.
<cid420> i have one in virtual mode
<cid420> that is kubuntu
<Unit193> Well, whoops.  `ifconfig` will then show you your IP, netmask, broadcast, and gateway.
<cid420> true
<cid420> i use that alot
<cid420> is it a good idea to install desktops on the servers.. will that become unstable if i do
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/54194 is the output from nm-tool, about the same.
<Unit193> I see no good reason to.
<cid420> kk
<Unit193> If so, do just a wm, not a de.
<cid420> windowmaker?
<cid420> not good with abbrevs
<Unit193> Window Manager, not Desktop Env.  So, fluxbox, openbox, awesomewm rather than Xfce, LXDE, Gnome, KDE, etc.  I don't have any of those though. :)
<cid420> ok i will look that
<cid420> is it minimal to use 6 computers to use cloud, or can you go fewer like four?
<Unit193> What do you mean?  Are you looking at something like LTSP or somesuch?
<Unit193> (http://unit193.ninth.su/openbox/openbox-desktop.png is an example openbox shot.)
<cid420> I want to setup a cloud using openstack
<cid420> Unit193 - one thing about desktops i am not very well verse on getting programs working into them. LOL
<Unit193> I have never used openstack. :D
<cid420> which one do you use
<Unit193> I don't.
<cid420> ok
<Unit193> I don't have a cluster exactly, I generally manually assign different tasks to different ones.
<Unit193> "Manually" that is.
<cid420> oh you are that good :)
<cid420> ok #ubuntu doesnt impress me
<cid420> do you use webmin?
<Unit193> No, that one isn't recommended.  And I never said I was good. :D
<cid420> would one would you recommend then since webmin isnt good
<Unit193> I can't remember what the recommended replacement was. :/
<cid420> is it ispconfig?
<cid420> or Ebox
<cid420> here is one http://www.zentyal.org
<jenni> [ Zentyal, the Linux Small Business Server ] - https://j.mp/1eHptVx
<cid420> lol
<Unit193> That's the one, IIRC.
<cid420> ok it is showing as a server, is there onlyu a web service like webmin you connect through a web browser
<Unit193> Well huh, it's in the repos of course but it seems to be showing as modules, weird.
<cid420> yea i am seeing it too.. i have add each individual module at a time if i want
<Unit193> So, nevermind.
<cid420> i am already in the middle of installing it..
<cid420> i will mess with it
<Unit193> Hah, well alrighty.  Have fun.
<cid420> well i foun d you can install of them at onces./
<cid420> this command
<cid420> sudo apt-get install zentyal-all
<cid420> lol it doesnt provide a default login and password to get in
<cid420> nevermind i found it lol
<cid420> you use your own login account and password
<cid420> oh i am likinbg this one
<cid420> you can install all the modules inside zentyal
<cid420> ok i'll shutup now.. LOL
<cid420> reminder to myself do not install zentyal on a slow webserver.. it screwed everything up. cannot login through ssh, or get into my emails, nothing looks like i am going to redo everything and put it on my bigger system.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-30
<Unit193> https://bitbucket.org/jrgifford/snowypenguinsolutions.com Awwwwh, with a name like snowypenguin you are thinking fun in the snow with penguins, but alas... :P
<jenni> [ jrgifford / snowypenguinsolutions.com — Bitbucket ] - https://j.mp/IwQ7Vn
<Unit193> (Side note, it's past April.)
<cid420> sup all
<belkinsa> Stupid question: can anyone join the (main) LoCo Team?
<belkinsa> never mind, found my answer and joined the team
<skellat> belkinsa: Which team are you referring to?
<belkinsa> The Lococontacts one
<skellat> Ah, the mailing list
<belkinsa> The Loco projects is a great idea and I would like to help with them
<skellat> Which ones?
<skellat> AppDev, the cookbook, ?
<belkinsa> No, I think the ones that I'm think of having not been brainstormed...it's the stuff that was talked about the "LoCo Projects" track of vUDS.
<skellat> Okay.  What you propose doing?
<belkinsa> I haven't thought of any yet.
<skellat> Okay
<belkinsa> Well, one that I thought of was dealing with helping the doc team getting the community wiki in shape but how many would agree to help the Doc Team?
<skellat> Who is Doc Team leader these days?
<belkinsa> Don't know.
<belkinsa> But I could post the idea to the Doc Team mailing-list.
<skellat> If it is still Ben Kerensa, he's officially my counterpart for Oregon last I checked
<belkinsa> I think he quit being a member but as the leader, I don't know.
<belkinsa> I will ask
<belkinsa> Done
<skellat> The worst they can say is no
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<belkinsa> But I understand why they would say "no".
<skellat> Which would be?
<belkinsa> I think the issue that I'm seeing and for the reason of saying "no" would be the lack of wiki admins who are active and I think, training could be a issue.  But I might be wrong and not making sense.
<skellat> Hold on a sec
<skellat> Well, right now you can just call it "Initial Concept Development"
<skellat> You would probably need to narrow down the range of tasks you would like to collaborate with local communities on
<belkinsa> I know.
<skellat> You could use Ohio for a pilot run potentially
<skellat> But you have a whole planet to choose from
<belkinsa> True, true, but I think I would use our LoCo as a test pilot.  But we are small and how active we are?  Not that very active.
<skellat> belkinsa: Everybody has issues
<belkinsa> True, true.
<skellat> The easy reason for using Ohio as the pilot is that You Are Here
<belkinsa> Yes!  That's what I was thinking!
<belkinsa> (I also like the idea of the AppDev and the cookbook)
<skellat> For the most part, LoCo Council won't be in the business of approving/rejecting projects.  They'll mostly be trying to get potential viable partners together.  In my capacity as Point of Contact/Leader, I'm all for activity being initiated by people other than me so it will not be as if you need to get my approval in general.
<skellat> Pounding on/diverting resources like the website or IRC channel...yeah, current processes say I have to make those requests...but those aren't major
<skellat> And in general not likely to come up as needs
<belkinsa> And I just got an idea about dealing with low hanging bugs in Ubuntu and having LoCo's work one some them...
<skellat> belkinsa: Have you talked to dholbach (Daniel Holbach) about it or balloons (Nicholas Skaggs)?
<belkinsa> About what?
<skellat> Your low-hanging bugs idea
<skellat> They've been trying to have various initiatives for that sort of things off-and-on for the past couple years
<belkinsa> Yeah, even the idea got into Ubuntu Women.  Daniel does know that we (Ubuntu Women) are working figuring out if Harvest.ubuntu.com will be useful.
<skellat> Okay
<belkinsa> But as initiatives, no.
<skellat> Yeah, keep them involved so that you don't try to re-implement things they've already tried
<belkinsa> Aye, I know.
<belkinsa> I just don't believe that we forgot to mention it in the vUDs track of Ubuntu Women.
<skellat> It happens
<skellat> You can't cover everything in vUDS
<belkinsa> Is okay if I send out an idea to the LoCo Contact list (and the Doc Team's) list about my idea about having LoCo's helping to clean up the community wiki?  Or should I wait for permission from the leader of the Doc Team?
<skellat> belkinsa: Well, you don't need my permission either as Point of Contact/Leader of Ubuntu Ohio or as a Member of LoCo Council.  As to Doc Team, it is up to you to know how things are working internally.  If you phrase it that you're just asking to gauge interest prior to making such a proposal in Doc Team, I dunno.
<skellat> It all comes down to how Doc Team is run and what the interpersonal dynamics are like there.
<skellat> Gauging interest prior to making a proposal generally doesn't get you in trouble.
<skellat> And it gives you something concrete to take back to Doc Team
<belkinsa> I was planning to write a proposal to the Doc team's admin's before posting the idea to the whole list.   But I think you maybe right...to the LoCo contacts list, right?
<skellat> Yeah
<belkinsa> Sure I can do that.
<skellat> If there is no interest with the LoCo contacts, no need to worry Doc Team
<belkinsa> Thank you for your advice.
<skellat> No problem
 * skellat steps away for a few moments
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-01
<belkinsa> There, sent.  I hope that e-mail is clear enough to get my ideas cross to the rest of the contacts.
<belkinsa> Is it really Dec 1 in UTC?  Wow, one month to go for this year
<belkinsa> And that message was sent 29 seconds into Dec
<ronnoc> Good morning Ohio
<belkinsa> Morning
<Unit193> ronnoc: Howdy!
<ronnoc> Heya
<cid420> I am using Postfix and i can get into telnet localhost 25 but inside I cannot do etho localhost "connection closed by foreign host"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-24
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued November 23 at 3:29PM EST until November 24 at 12:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> HIGH Wind *WATCH* issued November 23 at 3:29PM EST until November 24 at 12:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> HIGH Wind *WATCH* issued November 23 at 3:29PM EST until November 25 at 12:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> And that's why NOAA Weather Radio's local programming is tripping over itself
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> HIGH Wind !WARNING! issued November 24 at 3:50PM EST until November 24 at 10:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-25
<skellat> .cs KC8BFI
<jenni> (KC8BFI) Name: STEPHEN M KELLAT, Address: Ashtabula, OH 44004, United States. Previous Callsign: N/A. Grant Date: 08/08/2014. Expire Date: 10/06/2015. Codes: HAI - Ham Radio - Individual. More information is available at: http://www.qth.com/callsign.php?cs=KC8BFI
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 36.0°F (2.2°C), Dew Point: 27.5°F (-2.5°C), Humidity: 71%, Apparent Temp: 27.6°F (-2.5°C), Pressure: 30.10in (1019.30mb), Condition: Cloudy, Wind: Moderate breeze 12.7mph (20.4kmh) (←) - Ashtabula, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<dzho> .py 5!
<jenni> SyntaxError: unexpected EOF while parsing (<string>, line 1)
<dzho> oh
 * belkinsa *SLAPS jenni*
<dzho> .py 5*4*3*2
<jenni> 120
<dzho> yeah, 5! doesn't work in my regular python interpreter either :)
<dzho> .py math.factorial(5)
<jenni> NameError: name 'math' is not defined
<dzho> .py import math
<jenni> dzho: Sorry, no result.
<dzho> heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-26
<skellat> An unimaginable archive of classic instructional films that would otherwise be mangled by RiffTrax: https://archive.org/search.php?query=mediatype%3Amovies%20AND%20collection%3Aprelinger%20AND%20coronet
<jenni> [ Internet Archive Search: mediatype:movies AND coronet ] - https://j.mp/1vfeTO8
<belkinsa> Speaking of the archives, has our podcast been archived yet?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-27
<belkinsa> Happy Thanksgiving!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-28
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Ashtabula, OH.
<jrgifford> .nws 44118
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow Advisory issued November 27 at 10:25PM EST until November 28 at 5:00AM EST by NWS
<jrgifford> oh fun
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Cleveland, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC035 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Ashtabula, OH.
<skellat> jrgifford: You're getting whacked and I'm not?
<skellat> I'm shocked.  Shocked, I say.
<Unit193> Temp: 27 F (-3 C) ~ light snow mist ~ Windchill: 17 F (-8 C) ~ Humidity: 89% ~ Observed: Thu 27, 23:14
<Unit193> And guess whaaaat?  We had to drive in it. :P
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 27.4°F (-2.5°C), Dew Point: 19.8°F (-6.8°C), Humidity: 73%, Apparent Temp: 18.7°F (-7.4°C), Pressure: 30.33in (1026.95mb), Condition: Cloudy, Wind: Gentle breeze 8.9mph (14.3kmh) (←) - Ashtabula, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for Ashtabula, OH.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-23
<jrgifford> Great, cuyahoga county sent out the high school security detail assignments. 
<jrgifford> To the public.
<dzho> what does this mean
<jrgifford> Means that a bunch of people got an email with a word doc
<jrgifford> That details that this particular football game has officer so-and-so assigned for security 
<dzho> is this a state secret?
<dzho> do the officers wear masks or something usually?
<jrgifford> It's not exactly secret
<jrgifford> but it's interesting that the duty list got sent out.
<jrgifford> probably an accident.
<jrgifford> but what makes it notable is that it's the 2nd accident to happen to the emergency notification list in the last 2 days.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-26
<yano> https://youtu.be/ZTWQLWj1uoU
<jenni> [ aldi song - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1Gm1k1J
<Unit193> Happy Thanksgiving, Ohio!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-11-29
<yano> http://www.forbes.com/pictures/edgl45iif/no-3-columbus-ohio/
<jenni> [ No. 3: Columbus, Ohio - pg.3 ] - https://bit.ly/2fJ6iA0
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-29
<drkokandy> thafreak: sorry for the belated (like super duper late) answer, but yes I do WordPress stuff
<Unit193> I'm sorry for you then. :3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-30
<dzho> I got 99 problem but a WordPress instance ain't one
<Unit193> Drupal, then.
 * Unit193 nods.
<Unit193> dzho: Do you have a website?
<dzho> sort of.
<dzho> my personal web presence is a hodgepodge of static directories served bare, mostly, with some of it backed by a static site generator, some of it just stuff I wrote forever ago and have only very lightly tweaked.
<Unit193> I see.
<dzho> tbh I'm still not sure about this newfangled CGI thing, to say nothing of JavaScript XHR and so on.
<Unit193> I have a site or so, nikola is what I used but that's gone from Debian now, sooo...  It did well enough, I can't design or add content worth crap, but it did well enough. :P
<dzho> oh that's sad
<dzho> is upstream dead, or did it just get orphaned at Debian, or what?
<Unit193> Yes indeed, was a fine static site generator.  Just Debian kicked it, sadly.  Upstream is alive.
<Unit193> https://bugs.debian.org/863031
 * dzho is looking at its github now
<jenni> [ #863031 - RM: nikola -- RoQA; unmaintained, buggy, outdated - Debian Bug report logs ] - https://bugs.debian.org
<dzho> ugh.
<dzho> I like python virtualenvs just fine for stuff like that though.
<dzho> I suspect that's why nobody bothers to package it for Debian.
<Unit193> I usually like packaged. :3
<dzho> it *is* packaged ;)
<dzho> (just not by Debian)
<Unit193> dokuwiki is the only thing I have and use that is dynamic.
<dzho> paultag has a decent write-up of this somewhere
<Unit193> (Unless you count cgit.)
<dzho> setting up cgit+bitlbee is one of those things I should get around to doing one of these days
<Unit193> I'm slightly considering going from cgit+gitolite to gitea, just because then I could have private repos. :3
<Unit193> (ITP - #780606) http://bugs.debian.org/780606 gitea
<jenni> [ #780606 - ITP: gitea -- A painless self-hosted git service. - Debian Bug report logs ] - http://bugs.debian.org
<dzho> er, yeah
<dzho> sorry, I'm renewing my LE certs and was having a spot of disgruntlement with bitlbee there.
<dzho> I meant cgit+gitolite, yeah.
<dzho> gitea or gitlab CE or whatev. if you like python, maybe pagure.
<Unit193> Aha!  Wondered how those two came into it, didn't quite make sense just having cgit.  Eh, yeah not running gitlab, too heavy and have no real interest in pagure.  I actually like the cgit interface and gitolite makes creating (wild) repos easy.  It's just the added benefit of private repos with a webui that might be nice too. :P
<Unit193> https://loki.unit193.net/cgit/ though I have zero interesting things on it. :P
<jenni> [ Loki git repositories ] - https://loki.unit193.net
<dzho> not really having a huge use for it is why I haven't bothered
<dzho> if it's just my stuff, ssh remotes for git are just fine.
<dzho> if it's working with someone else, they're already using github or there are gitlab or other hosting stuff already available aplenty
<Unit193> I do have one that's just a ssh remote, it's set up so when I push the actual files end up in a webdir.  Very nice.  And yeah, understandable, I just like to have that view handy.  I do have a Debian package in there, but I didn't list the vcs repo in the package. :3
<thafreak> So, I'm a fan of gogs, but I have not heard of gitea? Why did they fork from gogs?
<thafreak> nm, seems this explains it: https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-gitea/
<jenni> [ Welcome to Gitea - Gitea Blog ] - https://bit.ly/2Bpgk4j
<thafreak> I may have to switch...
<dzho> thafreak: oh, thanks. I might have add a link to that page to the gogs-gitea item in the fork-drawer: https://gitlab.com/deejoe/fork-drawer
<jenni> [ D. Joe / fork-drawer · GitLab ] - https://bit.ly/2BmXNFO
<dzho> s/have add/have to add/
<jenni> dzho meant to say: thafreak: oh, thanks. I might have to add a link to that page to the gogs-gitea item in the fork-drawer: https://gitlab.com/deejoe/fork-drawer
<Unit193> thafreak: And since gitea will be packaged, even easier.  (I kind of know the DD working on it, he even has a test repo set up so you can install it on unstable right now.)
<dzho> sweet
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-12-01
<holden_daugherty> Hello Ubuntu Ohio!
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> dzho: That's not a lot of info. :P
<Unit193> ..Yes, I did avoid the "Not a lot of forking info there, mate" joke. >_>
<holden_daugherty> whois Unit193
<Unit193> Unit193 is a person.  (Yes, I figure you just forgot the /)
<Unit193> holden_daugherty: So what brings you to this neck of the woods?  I'd guess Ubuntu and living in Ohio, but that's just a guess. ;)
<dzho> Unit193: patches welcome
<Unit193> dzho: ...Can I put Ubuntu there as a fork of Debian? :>
<dzho> sure!
<Unit193> I don't have GitLab, so I'll have to format-patch and email. :>
<dzho> honestly, I consider Ubuntu amongst the best examples of a fully realized right-to-fork.
<dzho> which speaks very well of Debian!
<dzho> Unit193: or if you want to clone it and put it in your gitolite+cgit and ... do whatever one does to indicate where a patch is.
<Unit193> `git request-pull`
<dzho> somewhere around here I have a reference to a thread proposing standards for interoperating amongst web forges
<dzho> like, you could do pull requests or merge requests or whatever from one type of hosted repository to another.
<dzho> also, TIL this is a thing https://public-inbox.org/README.html
<jenni> [ public-inbox - an "archives first" approach to mailing lists ] - https://bit.ly/2Bqu9Q2
<Unit193> I actually follow most Debian mailing lists via archives.
 * dzho nods
<Unit193> And I can even post most of the time since they tend to be open lists (so lots of spam.)
<dzho> eek
<dzho> yeah
<dzho> email as a whole suffers very greatly from tragedy-of-the-commons on the one hand (as you describe), and from enclosure (eg, being mediated via proprietary silos)
<dzho> but it is also one of the wildly successful and still massively useful examples of true federation
<Unit193> I actually registered Bitbucket because if offered what I needed whereas others didn't (at the time), I intentionally avoided github quite well, until I no longer could.  I'm not opposed to Gitlab, since I hear they also have private repos which can be useful.  As far as email, yeah I try to avoid sending those as much as I can, not fond of 'em.
<Unit193> Yes, quite.
<holden_daugherty> @Unit193 that would be a great guess. I'm actually fairly new to linux as a whole. And no one I know uses it so I heard of this IRC "thing" and decided to give it a shot
<Unit193> I'm not really sure if anyone I know here locally uses it either as a hobby, but I know a guy that deploys a few thousand at a time or so. :P
<Unit193> holden_daugherty: We're not usually very active in this channel, the biggest Ohio thing is either pyohio or OLF once a year.
<holden_daugherty> nice! I love it so far I've tried several distros and I just keep coming back to Ubuntu. I do believe I found my home.
<holden_daugherty> Unit193: I wondered if there was much Linux meetups or anything around Ohio. I know I haven't heard of anything.
<Unit193> I haven't actually used Ubuntu proper for a while, only Xubuntu and the server edition.
<Unit193> holden_daugherty: Akron area has some meetups from what I understand.
<holden_daugherty> Thats a little trek for me about four-five hours. I guess if it were like a weekend deal that wouldn't be to bad.
<holden_daugherty> I have Ubuntu budgie on this machine and lubuntu or one laptop and solus 3 on the other. 
<holden_daugherty> I really like solus too!
<holden_daugherty> PyOhio wouldn't be just a linux event would it? That
<holden_daugherty> * is the Python meedup correct?
<Unit193> Python indeed.
<holden_daugherty> I like Python, not very good at it but I would like to learn more. It seems to be a pretty hot language on stackoverflow.
<dzho> holden_daugherty: if you're 4-5 hours from Akron you must be way SW
<dzho> down in my old stomping grounds
<dzho> oh, wait.
<dzho> that can't even be in ohio is it?
<dzho> that's at most 4 hours cinci to akron?
 * dzho was too young to drive most of the time living in Ohio
<holden_daugherty> dzho I am. I'm about 45 mins or less from Kentucky. I don't know exact distance and time to Akron though its a pretty good haul though
<holden_daugherty> 2hr 57mins to akron. Last time I was there I was probably 12. lol
<dzho> heh
<dzho> I guess it depends on traffic, probably heaviest at Cinci, Columbus, maybe some at Akron too
<thafreak> holden_daugherty: Cinci should have some meetups and a LUG with regular meetings.
<thafreak> Wasn't one of the regulars in here from the area? belkinsa or something similar to that?
<Unit193> I know of a DD in that area.
<thafreak> Oh? Wait, did he speak at OLF this year?
<Unit193> No, but according to him he was actually there.
<Unit193> ...Wait, yes he did.
<thafreak> I think I know who you're talking about then. I met him at a PyOhio a couple of years ago
<Unit193> Roberto C. Sanchez
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-12-03
 * dzho hopes folks are having a good weekend
<dzho> slightly cold and clear, here
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-11-29
<Unit193> Happy (late) Thanksgiving to all!
<yano> likewise!
<yano> i hope everyone has a great weekend!
<yano> and hopefully doesn't have to work
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-11-30
<smkellat> With luck everybody survived the horror of Black Friday
